# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Visar Zhiti

## macia_blu

Per hater te lumit, 
dhe per poezine e Visarit(  qe nuk kam si te mos e dua)!!

ATJE NE KOSOVE.

Atje, cudi,
je  dhe pa qene. S'eshte larg 
fare.Dhe s'te duhet te udhetosh
gjithe jeten. S'eshte ishull.
Vazhdimi yt eshte, neper gjak
dhe s'di te arrish atje
si ne enderren e nje planeti 
tjeter.Bota

ndjek me ankth beteja qe perseriten
pa meshire.Si te ishin hije gladiatoresh
dhe tigrash te padukshem. Cahet mishi i 
popullit, Shqyhen gojet e pushtimit
breda teje
dhe mbi peisazhin e hershem,
te permbysur.

Meridianet te gurte-
                             shkallet te amfiteatrit.
Zeri im ze syte me duar
per te mos pare vrasjet.
Une bie mbi veten,
Te tjera  vetvete bien mbi mua.
Kufomat e mija te pafundme
behen muri rrethues i vdekur
i nates se asgjese.


(zgjedhur nga  vellimi poetik, "Si shkohet ne Kosove"

----------


## shigjeta

Grise nje cope gazette
Vure pak duhan 
Te mbledhur nga gishtat e flakur 
Dhe drodhe nje cigare

Lajmet 
Tu futen ne mushkri    
Si tym I hidhur

Dhe atdheu kollitet I semure

----------


## Fiori

*SI SHK-OH-ET NË KOSOVË*

*-baladë-*


- Ti, kalë i bardhë, Pegasi im,
si shkohet në Kosovë, tregomë!
Malli më ka marrë pa qënë kurrë.


- Përtej varrit të atit tënd
varret e tjerë u rritën dhe u bënë male.
Pas maleve ka varre prapë si retë
nëpër luginë.
Shtegtojnë varret në qiejt e ulët
dhe ta ngatërrojnë udhën.
Avionët kthehen pas të hutuar
nëpër mjegull nate.
Karvanët e veturave janë kthyer në shkëmbenj
si kuajt e krushqëve në mallkimin e lashtë.
O Zot! Dardhat dimërore dhe mëllenjat
janë bërë fushë me ofshama
të gjuhës time!


- Ti, yll blu i fatit mbi ballë të Atdheut,
si shkohet në Kosovë, tregomë!
- Kur të kesh një plagë tjetër të re në trup,
ndiq udhën e rrëkesë së gjakut,


që gjithmonë arrin para meje
dhe më pret atje - gurgullimë jete.


Marr dy pishtarë të shuar dardanë,
i ngjyej në gjakun tim
dhe ndriçoj udhën. Ndizen krahët,
flakët bëhen flatra,
unë bëhem shqiponjë prej dheu
dhe ndiej ciklonet e stepave
si duan të ma brejnë emrin prej guri.


*NË NJË TAKIM NDËRKOMBËTAR POEZIE*

A.

Të bukura janë poezitë e botës,
gjithë mister si sy dashurie.
Por kur lexon poeti i Kosovës
loti rrjedh e përndriten hijet.


Të çuditshme janë poezitë e botës,
si ashensorë të çojnë nëpër yje.
Por kur lexon poeti i Kosovës
ferri tronditet, portat Skee thyhen.


Paradokse janë poezitë e botës,
kollona ajri tempujsh tvërtetë.
Por kur lexon poeti i Kosovës,
ujvara Agimesh derdhen mbi jetë.


Alvito, 28...




** * **

Me kalë,
me tren?
Si shkohet atje?
A janë të lartë muret rrethues? Në postblloqe
sa cerberë na presin?


Trenat,
kur futen në tunele, nuk dalin më.
Shinat humbin si rrëke të zeza dhe bien në ferr.
Kuajt nuk kthehen
me kalorësin e vrarë, por na i vjedhin bashkë me legjendat
në kufi.


Po si të shkoj?
Është amanet
i gjithë të vdekurve të mi. Dhe ata janë
më shumë se të gjallët. Avionët atje sulen.
Si në kohë të keqe gjithmonë. Semaforët janë të verbër
si syri i përgjakur i qikllopit.


Të hipi mbi kurrize zhgabash,
mes flatrave të tyre të mbahem? Të bëhemi bashkë
me dy kokë si në flamur.
Por në malet e mia skam parë më zhgaba
dhe mua smë lënë të largohem nga puna... si i lidhur
në direkun e një anijeje. Veshët i kam të zënë si me dyllë
me dy kufje të zeza. Dëgjoj lajme dhe muzikë.


Çti them erës, psherëtimave të mia,
reve të dëshirave humbur qiejve,
ylberit delikat të guximit?


Një letër si ta nis për atje, të vogël fare sa puthja.
(Pëllumbat korrierë
ngrohin vezët në foletë e plagëve...)


Çmë këshillon udhërrëfyes i përrallave shqiptare?
Ah,
muza
do të më çonte dot
në vendet e munguara...?


Në ëndrra
mos shkohet vallë veç me ëndrra?


_25. 07. 2000_




** * **


Darda-
-nia...
Prapa
mnia.


Shqipë-
-ria...
Gjithë
(I)liria.


Kos-
-ovar...
Mos
var(r)!




** * **



Më njohu
qeni i gërmadhave,
edhe pse smë kishte parë kurrë.
Mu hodh te këmbët,
lëpiu me gjuhë
mallëngjimin tim dhe lehu i ngazëllyer.


Qetësohu, qetësohu,
ngushëllim i errët imi,
lozonjar i tëri.


Sa kohë u bënë
që ledhatoj hijen time,
përpara prin
dhe më pret si qen shtëpie
në qoshe tragjedish?


Unë i hedh
maska të lumtura.
Luaj me to,
rrokullisi me putrat e pista
sarkazmave të truallit.



*PEMËT VAJTOJSA*


Pemët
më të trishtuara në botë
janë në Prishtinë.


Vajtojnë rrugëve,
janë vetë vajtimet.


Në trup u dhembin
si fasho plagësh
lajmërimet e bardha të vdekjeve.
O Zot! Do të varrosin
përsëri ata që i vranë
dhe i hodhën në gropat e përbashkëta
të luftës!


Nga vdekja
të heqësh vdekjen.


Varroset shpesh këtu e njëjta pafajsi,
ma thonë pemët, Hekubat e vajtimeve.


Dhe unë ngrij si ato rrugëve të Prishtinës.



*VARRIMET PËR SË DYTI...*



Asnjëherë të mos vdesësh,
të varrosesh dy herë.


I masakruar
të endesh hije
nëpër harrimet e përgjakura.


Të të hedhin dheun e mirë
mbi fytyrë
e krimi të mos mbulohet.


Fusha e Kosovës
ka qindra vjet që mbillet me të vrarë
dhe ajo rrit veç grurin e jetës.


Unë mbledh si kallinjtë amanetet,
i bëj tufë dhe qaj.


Të vrarët nuk vdesin!



*SHIU I PRISHTINËS*


Le të më lagë shiu i Prishtinës,
ecjen ma bën të perëndishme.
Perlat e tij si emocion shndritës
ranë mbi supet e ardhjes time.


Mos më futni në klube, çadër nuk dua,
le të më lagë shiu i Prishtinës.
Dhimbja ime kaq shumë u gëzua
ashtu si shpirti i vetëtimës.


Vështroj statujat, i tëri goditës,
u heq shpatat, të hekurtat këmisha.
Le të më lagë shiu i Prishtinës,
i shenjtë, i shenjtë si përtëritja.


Humba mes resh, anonim i gjithë,
si vjeshta u bëra, më mahnitës.
Që fatin tim të njoh, të bukurisë,
le të më lagë shiu i Prishtinës.



*KUAJT E MITROVICËS*


Kuajt në Mitrovicë,
më të hijshëm se ideja e Kuajve të Triumfit,
të shëndetshëm dhe të urtë,
me xhufkat e verdhëllemta mbi ballë
si një tufë rrezesh hyjnore.


Kuajt në Mitrovicë,
më të edukuar se ushtarët e huaj tek ura
që slënë shqiptarët
të venë në shtëpitë e tyre
në lagjen me sërbë. Urat


gjithmonë i kam krahasuar me kuajt shekullorë.
Kali të çon në bregun tjetër të një legjende,
të fut nëpër qytet, sado modern qoftë.
Dua të rend pas kuajve të Mitrovicës,
të tërheq bashkë me ta ngjarjet
drejt ngjarjeve të tjera më të mira.


Kuaj fisnikë të Mitrovicës,
adhurimi ndaj jush
do të më bëjë sonte kentaur:
gjysma zell shtegtimesh me patkonj floriri,
gjysma tjetër dhëmbje
e madhe njerëzore.



_Mitrovicë, 20. 11. 1999_




*FËMIJË TË LINDUR NGA PËRDHUNIMET*


Fëmijë
të lindur nga përdhunimet,
si iu shkëlqejnë sytë!?
Ta krahasoj me të këlyshëve të ujqërve,
më vjen keq, shumë keq,
jeni fëmijë...
Po as te ujqërit nuk ndodh kështu?


Etërit tuaj - tërbimi i krimit
e nënat - pafajwsia e kapur robinjë.

Qe çmendur Perëndia e Luftës, Aresi!


E si mund ta besonim
se sdo të ishit më fruta të shenjtë
të dashurisë?
Që edhe shtrigat mund të lindnin,
por urrejtja e madhe të bënte fëmijë? E pamu...
...ndur, o Zeus i zi!... pranë kufomave e shtëpive
që digjen,
ai zjarr ju lindi, i betejave
dhe ftohtësia e vdekjes bashkë.
Në çshtëpi fëmije do të rriteni,
ëngjëj të së keqes?
Vërtet, kur të rriteni,
adritë të padëshërueshëm,
kë do të kërkoni të vrisni,
etërit apo nënat?
Foshnja të paligjshme,
dhe lufta përligjet. As në tragjeditë e lashta
nuk ndodh kështu,
orestër të vegjël, klitemnestra, edipër,
prapë është pakë dhe më keq.
Çdo të bëjë Medea me ju, medet!?
Po unë si tja u tregoj përrallën
e Kësulkuqes? Mos u trembni, sjanë hapa
ushtarësh, po vjen kali
që sjell Konstandinin me Doruntinën!
Po ju çvëlla e motër kini?
Thikat, armët?
Me fishekë do të luani?


1 fishek + 1 vdekje + një kukull e therur.
2 fishekë = 2 vdekje x dy çerdhe të helmuara.
3 fishekë + 3 vdekje = tre shkolla të vrara,
pastaj një popull i masakruar
dhe mbetet një bajonetë
në barkun e një gruaje shtatzënë.


Lindja ka dhëmbje,
po jo kështu!
Lindja ka gjak dhe ulërima,
po jo kështu!
Si mundën dhe i shndërruan
në makina të dhunës dhe shkatërrimit?
Bomba hodhën mbi mitrën e Afërditës?
Kufoma e dashurisë
shkelet me çizmet e luftës.


Që pastaj të urrejmë dhe fëmijët...
Oh, e pamundur!


Kur do të lindim
edhe njëherë mirë? Kur(rë)?



** * **


Çdo njeri
ka Itakën e vet, thonë poetët.
Por dhe një Kosovë ka brenda vetes
çdo njeri. Që


të arrish në Itakë
duhet të ravgosh gjithë jetën nëpër dete vuajtjesh
e ishuj të papritur magjish.


Pritja
thur ditën dhe shthur natën qilimin e vet prej kohe,
endur me tejzat e nervave dhe arteriet e gjakut.
Me fijet e fatit.
Kurse në Kosovë je
e Kosova sështë. Ta kanë marrë
pa e marrë dot. Është vazhdimi yt e
ti si në ngërç nuk vazhdon dot. Çudhëtim
të çon në Kosovën tënde, ku duhet të shkelësh,
o njeri? Mbi kufomat e vetvetes?
I përzunë njerëzit e Kosovës. Bosh donin ta linin. As
varrezat nuk janë aq bosh. Katakombe
të harrimit gjakatar. Gërmadhë
donin ta bënin si Trojën. U mblodhën ushtritë e lashta
dhe Troja u shëmb. Me turmat ikte dardani Enea
përmes flakëve me të atin mbi shpinë,
dilte matanë detit
dhe themeloi Romën, thonë legjendat. Iknin
kosovarët me etërit pleq në kurriz dhe
fëmijët në krahë, (rëndonte e shkuara
dhe e ardhmja me-Zi mbahej), çanin
përmes baltrave
dhe barbarisë së huaj. Por


u mblodhën ushtritë e botës,
nisën një luftë tjetër
dhe Kosova shpëtoi.


Fëmijët
këputin copa dërrasash
nga Kali i përçudnuar i Trojës
dhe lozin si me shpata. Shkërbejnë luftën.


Gjallë është
ajo Kosovë brenda njeriut.



*FUNDI SI FILLIM*


E kuptove
çështë...? Ti e dite truall,
por më shumë qënka shpirt.
U përsërit Beteja e Madhe, e dikurshmja,
qëllimet ishin ndryshe aq sa dhe armët,
veç betejat e përditshme janë njëlloj
dhe fryma, fryma, e jotja dhe e gjithçkaje të gjallë,
por dhe e sendeve. Vdekje ska.


Sështë simboli këtu,
por vetë thelbi me qytetet
si shfletim i historisë,
e cila ka mallkimin të jetë përherë e tashme.
Është emblemë, do të thuash ti, jo, ideal,
akt. Provë e botës. Jo dhe jo! Janë rrugët
më shumë, janë njerëzit shumë më shumë,
ku urrejtja shkrin e bardhë
si bora dhe bari i dashurisë mugëllon kudo
livadheve dhe parqeve
deri dhe te flokët.
Mos e krahasoni hënën me kosën e vdekjes.
Nuk kam frikë nga vdekja,
nga jeta kam më frikë. E ardhmja vjen
prapa shpine. E kuptove?


Është njeriu përgjysmë
në kërkim të gjysmës tjetër, përtej miteve,
qofshin dhe modernë. Po na shikon,
e njohe? Je ti, unë. Është çdo vetvete
krejt e veçantë
në njerëzimin e njëjtë. Që
meriton gjithë qiejt, Perënditë
e së Mirës, (brenda nesh janë, zgjohini!),
ujrat e jetës, shkumba e valëve gjithmone krijon
çudira dashurish,
duam parajsën në tokë, që është gjendja jonë normale,
praruar me diej
dhe drejtësinë duam, të thjeshtë si natyra apo si epitafi
dhe bukuritë që gjithmonë janë hyjnore


deri në Fundin pa Fund.



*Nje bore e cutishme qe bie se prapthi*

Ka rene bore,
ka rene bore,
cuditerisht eshte e bardhe sikur ne
te ishim te lire,
ka mbuluar pemet qe s'kane bere asnje krim
dhe supet e te burgosurve
qe mbajne krimet e te tjereve.
C'bore e bukur! Dhe telat me gjemba befas i zbuti,
i shkelqeu, sikur te ishin ornamente.
Jashte qytetet qeshin.
Qytetet lozin 
dhe statujat do kene zbritur nga piedestalet
dhe qellojne me topa bore. Statujat,
ne qofte se s'kane vrare te tjeret
per t'u ngritur lart.
C'mrekulli! Cdo gje eshte bere me e bute, me njerezore,
vetem njerezit kane ashpersine e shtetit
qe bora s'ka c't'i beje. Po dhe shteti
s'e ndalon dot kete frymezim bardhesie, fluid
qe vjen nga qiejt
e keshtu do te jete gjithmone.
Pavaresisht se tek une ka rene bore e zeze
se prapthi, ka dale nga toka
si muzg i derrmuar, 
funebër...

----------


## Henri

sesi me kalon neper gishta
pa ma vene unazen e saj
dhe une mbetem vec i dashuruar

(riprodhim )

----------


## Kiki

Sa here qe sjell nder mend Visar Zhitin as vete nuk e di pse me kujtohet ky varg i pari :
PO pate brire t'i shkulin 
po s'pate ,ti vene briret....

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Eshte fare i trishtueshem e aq mahnites fakti se si e pershkron mallin per Kosoven , nje njeri qe kurre s'ka qene atje...

Dicka per te vajtuar me ze, sepse vetem vuajtja e madhe te ben ta besh nje gje te tille, te kesh mall per nje vend qe kurre s'ia ke pare fytyren... 

edhe une kam mall per Shqiperine (qe kurre se kam pare) 

SI SHK-OH-ET NE SHQIPERI


Star...

----------


## Dita

Shkeputur nga libri i Visar Zhitit: *Rruget e ferrit (Burgologji)*


- Hyrja nga autori, f. 5-6

- pjesa ku pershkruan marrjen ne pyetje qe iu be nga hetuesi mbi shkrimtarin Ismail Kadare (qendrim mbi romanin "Dimri i madh", 
"Dimri i vetmise se madhe" f. 68-70

- si dhe dokumenti i pergatitur qe do te shfyrtezohej per te ngritur akuzen, per te bere arrestimin dhe burgosjen e tij f. 80-89







*f.5-6*


Në burg, për çudi, kishim dhe libra, të vërtetë, por dhe të pazakonshëm, që së bashku bënim një (anti)jetë prej letrash e të dënuarish, një përzjerje e dobësisë me dhunën. Të dënohesh për shkrime e shkrimet ta vuajnë këtë shkak, dënimi të jetë hedhur mbi letër e letra të tjera të mbartin prangat e njeriut, pastaj të shkëmbesh vëndet dhe shpirtrat me heronjtë, të lexosh, më i zbehtë se fletët, ti fantazmë dhe libri fantazmë e me gishtat që drishen, të lësh njolla të errëta mbi fjalët e shtypura, ngaqë ne, kur dalim nga nëntoka, (turmë e leckosur vdekagjallësh), asgjë nuk na lan dot. Asnjëherë. Se dheu i burgut ka përfshirë gjithë trupin e jetës, që nga vijat e fatit e deri te idealet dhe, ashtu si me minjtë e sëmurë apo me urdhërat e shtetit, përhapet nëpërkudo mjerimi i tij memec. Por unë do të doja të rrëfeja për librat këtu, për hir të një të vërtete, edhe pse e lemerishme. Si i ndëshkojnë, si marrin shenjtërinë e ikonave të fshehura, ribërjen e librave, hapjen e tyre ndryshe, ja ashtu si qelitë, dyshemetë e të cilave i mbushin me ujrat e ferrit e përsipër pluskojnë gjethe dhe degë të kalbura të rënkimeve tona. Eshtë e pamundur të mos shtangësh para martirizimit të njerëzve të letrave, të atyre, që krijojnë dhe atyre që lexojnë, të dënueshëm njëkohësisht, që ngarkohen me atë peshë si me gurët e Sizifit minierave të burgut, ndërsa djajtë vazhdojnë ti përndjekin shkrimet, i gjykojnë, i gjymtojnë, u hapin plagë të mëdha, shpesh pa lindur ende. Duan ti zhbëjnë. Betejat, por edhe humbjet, nuk mun të shmangen. Dhe unë jam spërkatur me gjak librash të vrarë. Dëshmia që po shkruaj si ai skllavi i mbërthyer para një kompjuteri të ëndërrt, (me ekranin të zbrazët plot verbëri homerike dhe gjithçka më shfaqet e gërryer mbi rrasa të lashta, nëpër pergamenë epokash, po, po mbi lëkurën time të shqyer), ky rrëfim pra, nëse do të bëhej njëri nga ata lumenj, sipas bestytnisë, do të dëshëroja të kundërtën e çdo shkrimtari: qoftë Lumi Lete, dua të them, të harrohet, harrojeni sa më parë! I dëgjoi krrokamat e hekurta të portave pambarim të burgut, të cilat gjitmonë i hapim ne me vetet tona të tjera e na shtyjnë brenda të tjerë, që jemi po vetë ne? Unë ika. I çmendur. Nga pas nuk dua asnjë vdekatar. 




*f. 68-70*


Çhall i madh dhe i vjetër qënkësh të shkruarit. Një masakër për jetë a vdekje. Që vdekja të vdesë në jetë e jeta të jetojë në vdekje.
Ishte e pesta herë që hetuesi më merrte në pyetje gjatë kësaj nate. Më kthenin në qeli, më linin pak, aq sa mendohej se do më kishte zënë gjumi, dhe një çizme te koka më godiste lehtë. Ishin minjtë që më çukisnin. Pastaj vërtet maja e çizmes së policit. Çohu! Trupi më mbetej këtej në gjumë e kokën ma merrnin dhe ja çonin hetuesit. Një herë thashë të çoj trupiin dhe të mbaj kokën të shplodhet, jo, jo, duam kokën, thanë ata, të dyja, të dyja, e vendosi hetuesi herën e pestë, afër mëngjezit.
-Meqënëse ti je armik dhe e kupton më mirë se ne  vazhdoi ai, seriozisht i pagjumë, - duam të na komentosh se çdo të thotë Ismail Kadare në romanin e tij Dimri i madh me atë skenën kur ai malësori zbret nga Bjeshkët e Nemura e do që të takojë Enver Hoxhën në Tiranë dhe roja me automatik e ndal ashpër, ndërsa binte shi?
Shkrofëtiva për tu bërë esëll. Pa u menduar do të doja të përgjigjesha se ju, zoti hetues, vetë po thoni, ashtu siç porosit Partia, se ka armiq, të jashtëm dhe të brendshëm, dhe udhëheqësi i popullit mbrohet nga vetë populli i tij, që në roman përfaqësohet nga vetë ushtari. Ushtarët janë bij të popullit tonë trim dhe liridashës. Ajo arma në duar e tij simbolizon, jo, jo nuk simbolizon, sjemi në simbolizëm këtu, e di që është e ndaluar, por tipizon, është tipikja, vetë vigjilenca revolucionare, diktatura e proletariatit, që nuk tërhiqet as në shi e furtunë. Unë kurrë s'do tju them se edhe ne variantin e dytë të romanit Dimri i vetmise së madhe që ju e kritikuat, Enver Hoxha më duket si ata dikatorët e amerikës Latine, i rrethuar me gardë të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, i veçuar dhe jo gju më gju me popullin siç thotë ai vetë dhe ju i mbani ison, etj. etj. Dhe ajo mbledhja e 81 partive në Moskë ku Enveri juaj shkëlqen, Kadare e ka përshkruar si një masakër komuniste, unë kështu e shoh, jo sepse jam armik, por kështu mundem, kështu më del. Edhe iluzionistin më të ndershëm e bën të mendohet dhe të vuajë nga ai llahtar absurd të komunistëve në atë internacionale dinozaurish. Përse Besniku, përkthyesi i Enver Hoxhës, protagonisti i romanit, bëhet i heshtur kur kthehet nga Moska? Pëson zhgënjimin më të madh, sa harron dhe të fejuarën dhe ndahen. Shkak është ajo mbledhje e 81 përbindshave gjithë kthetra, dhëmbë e citate të llahtarshëm. E ne tash e mbrapa do të bënim jetë ushtarësh të varfër si në rrethim. Atdheu do të bëhej kazermë, çmendinë a burg. Parandjehet. Çshtet jeni ju kur detyroni një mësues fshati, të arrestuar, ti japë Policisë Politike Sekrete opinione për Shkrimtarin më të madh të vendit. Sdi shteti të mendojë? Dimrin e vetmisë së madhe  epati ndër duar e gjithë Shqipëria, kudo nëpër shtëpira, biblioteka, shkolla, në tren. Dhe sa më komunist ortodoks të ishe, aq më shumë nuk e pëlqeje atë roman. Nuk e kam librin këtu, po egjej në çfaqe është, shih çshkruan pak a shumë: në socializëm zhvillohet një luftë e egër dhe e papajtueshme mes të aftëve dhe të paaftëve. (Pra jo lufta e klasave). Dhe ata që lodhen të parët janë të aftët. Ja sistemi juaj, ja u ka thënë fare qartë, çdoni nga mua? Kjo është ulëritëse. Të paaftët bëjnë përpjetë, atje ku është Partia dhe Enver Hoxha. Ai, diktatori, vërtet përshkruhet monumentalisht në roman, por unë e sho me frikë, se ai është vërtet si statujat, bosh nga brënda, pa argument. Çabsurditet dhe sa tragjike të vuajë një popull i tërë nga që Enver Hoxha kundërshton Hrushovin, sepse do të rrijë në krye patjetër, me çdo çmim. Dhe gjoja grinden për doktrinën e Stalinit. Pas kësaj vendi shkon më keq, sakatoset, u vranë bijtë më të mirë. Prej tyre jam arrestuar edhe unë. Çduan të bëjnë me Kadarenë? Mirë Atij nuk i besokan, por ata si besojnë as vetes, por u përgjërohen dhunërisht një të pranguari të uritur dhe të trembur, që pret me ankth gjyqin për ta dënuar? Dhe prandaj e kanë rrëmbyer, e mbajnë mbyllur dhe e torturojnë vetëm e vetëm për ta hedhur në humnerat e nërgjegjes kolektive, në subkoshiencë e delir, që të zbulojnë pjesët e ajzbergut nën oqeanin e dhunës dhe të gjakut?
- Por kur funerali i plakës Nurihan, përfaqësuese e klasave të përmbysura te ne  po mbante shenime djallëzisht inkuizitori im, ë ndesh me veturat e Ambasadës sovjetike që po largohen përgjithmonë nga vendi ynë pas prishjes...arkivol i zi, veturë e zezë...? E?...Si, si? Vdekja pret në të ardhmen për të qortuar...kë? Të sotmen. Stë kuptova. Dhe tij je ndikuar nga Kadareja, por nga gabimet e tij si shkrimtar që Partia i ka kritikuar vazhdimisht.
Në qeli mendova se do të qetësohesha disi, por u bëra më keq. Smë linin të shplodhesha, të shtrihesha drejt e mbi dërrasa, sepse bataniet mi kishte hequr hetuesi si ndëshkim. Përse më kannë arrestuar, për fajet e mia apo të të tjerëve, mërmërita. Rrobat më qenë shqyer edhe më, ndoshta dhe mishi, duhej të më dukeshin brinjët. Aq pis dhe me pluhur isha bërë sa po më dukej se po i rikthehesha baltës, prej së cilës qemë bërë. Jeta jote tani po fillon nga kjo karrige hetuesie tani, më kishte thënë hetuesi. Jo nga djepi? pyeta unë. Jo, tha ai i sigurtë. E di, thashë. Këta prishin gjithçka te njeriu, të ardhmen se lënë të vijë, të kaluarën e masakrojnë. Mu nëpërmend, megjithëse sdoja të kujtoja më, në djall të gjitha, që Dimrin e Vetmisë së Madhe e kisha lexuar vetëm natën si një kob të mrekullueshëm. E dinin këtë gjë? Duhej ta dinte hetuesi? Pa dalë ende librarive, një studnet në dhomë me mua, që kishte kultin e shokut dhe të librit, Kujtim Dashi, sdi si e mori, nëpërmjet një të njohure në kryeqytet, andej nga stabilimenti i shtypshkronjave dhe nga padurimi, ndërsa ai e lexonte ditën, unë e merrja natën, gjithë natën. Pastaj dremisja në auditor, gjatë leksioneve të mërzitshëm për realizmin socialist. Kur erdhi një Sekretar i Parë e desh të takonte studentët e rrethit të tij, sdi të çrrethi, por që mungon në Ferrin e Dantes, shefi ja paraqiste një e nga një duke dhënë dhe ndonjë karakteristikë, ky student është kështu, ky student është ashtu, i mirë, por...ka një të keqe, pëlqen Kadarenë. O Zot, shpëtomë nga këto marrëzira! Dhe këtu më duhet ti kujtoj. Të paktën tani jo më! Qe bërë Pleniumi IV dhe Dimri... ishte ndaluar. Do ta njohësh tjetrin, thoshim në mes nesh, shih çqëndrim mban ndaj veprës së Kadaresë. Ai na mësoi të lexojmë, kisha thënë në një debat me studentë të Tiranës. Çbën ai tani? Çpo shkruan në studion e tij të mesnatës, tani, në këtë orë, ndërsa larg, shumë larg, pas malesh e malesh, në një qytet të vogël verior, që spaskësh qenë dhe aq shaka, kur e quanim njëri tjetrin Kuksburg, nënëdhè, një ia rrestuar rreket, me shpirt ndër dhëmbë, se si ta mbrojë, sado pak. Kurrë si kisha përfytyruar lidhjet e mia me të kështu. Endërroja takime. Ah, mjaft! Po luaj mëndsh. Kupto ku je? Më mirë e kundërta. So ta shihni Kadarenë ku do të përfundojë, thërriste ndonjë pedagog-shkrimtar korridoreve...të birucave.




*f.80-89*


I dërrmuar, vendosa të mos bëj asgjë. Po rrija më këmbë në mes të qelisë. Nga trupi im vareshin poshtë vena të shkulura dhe pastaj të këputura keq, inde, nerva, fije lidhëse të shqyera me dhëmbë, damarë të përgjakur nga rridhnin ndjenja dhe mendime dhe tërë siguria e ruajtur deri më tani. Ndjehesha fajtor. Pse sndejta urtë mes urtësisë prej vdekjeje. Pse guxova të jem normal herë herë mes çmendurisë së përgjithshme? Dhe po ndëshkohesha me të drejtë. Skisha pse të kërkoja falje apo mëshirë. Me shpejtësi trallisëse po vazhdonte hemoragjia prej vetvetes. Po boshatisesha mrekullisht. Çengela e ganxha e kavo të tjera të padukshme që më lidhnin dikur me botën dhe nuk më dukeshin gjë, tani qenë këputur dhe unë mes tyre, me këmbët ngatërruar nëpër to si në një kuth kaotik, kisha shtangur. Nuk ndjeja më gjë. Kishin vdekur dhe valët në ajër. Në një cep të vuajtjes, që kaq shpejt u bë e dikurshme, gjeta përçartjen e një poezie për gjyqin tim. Më priste kjo ditë e ferrit që në gjallje. Nesër do të dalësh në gjyq, më tha polici i shërbimit. Më buçitën tëmthat. Përse? Këtë e kishin vendosur (sh)krimtarët. Sa kohë i prita? I provova të gjitha stinët në birucë. Shkova dhe në lashtësi të provoj jetën e fillimit të librit, përpëlitjet e tij, mosbërjen. Mi tregonte hija emblematike e frengjisë që binte mbi dysheme. Kur ajo fërgëllonte me hekurat e trashë si trungje hardhi, ishte vjeshtë, sa po u arrestova unë. Dhe u zbeh, u bë e shkurtër, veç në rrrëzë të birucës binte e tromaksur, se pllakosi dimri me hetuesin dhe borë. Çdimër, para ose pas Krishtit? Në pranverë lulëzoi hija e frëngjisë, e mbushur me cicërima lëkundej mbi ballin tim, kurse në verë dergjej si shtrati i një të plagosuri në të gjithë dyshemenë e së ardhmes. Nesër do të shkoja në gjyq. I hapur apo i mbyllur? Me sa akte do të ishte? Bir, dëgjova klithmën e nënës time. Si erdhi ajo deri këtu? Dhe u vërsula për nga dera se mos e gjej pas saj. Por u rrëzova më parë. I rënë përmbys, edhe pse nuk lejohej, po qaja, për herë të parë, me dënesë.



*INTERMEXO

(Dosja 12102
ARKIVI I MINISTRISE TE PUNEVE
TE BRENDSHME)

AKT-EKSPERTIMI
MBI KRIJIMTARINE POETIKE TE VISAR ZHITIT*



Ne, (për të mos parë sërish emrat, i zura të dy me gishtin e madh, të enjturin. I mbulova si dy vemje. Po ti shtypja, e dija se do të plaste prej tyre më shumë vrer. Dhe sdoja të villja në birucë), anëtarë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve dhe redaktorë në redaksinë e poezisë pranë Shtëpisë Botuese Naim Frashëri sipas kërkesës së organeve të Punëve të Brendshme Tiranë, ekspertuam krijimtarinë poetike të autorit Visar Zhitit.
Ka shtatë vjet, duke filluar nga viti 1972, që Visar zhiti sjell për botim librin e tij. Ky ka qenë një problem serioz për redaksinë e poezisë në shtëpinë Botuese Naim Frashëri. Edhe pas Pleniumit të 4-të të K.Q. (1973) ky letrar ka vazhduar me ndërgjegje të ecë në gjurmët e një poezie të huaj për shoqërinë tonë dhe të mbushur me die të gabuara politke, me koncepte dekadente, ose të majta (...!?...u habita. Gjithmonë kam patur frikë nga e majta, qoftë dhe nga bërtitjet e saj dhe në art...) dhe me një ndikim të hapur të poezisë moderniste reaksionare. Në të gjitha variantet e sjella në redaksi ai ka po ato poezi, po atë koncept për poezinë, gjë që dëshmon se ai me bindje ka vazhduar të ecë në një rrugë të gabuar politike dhe artistike. 
Fantazia e sëmurë, paqartësia dhe hermetizmi, ekuivoket e rrezikshme me nëntekst politik, koceptimi modernist kannë qenë disa nga tiparet kryesore të poezisë së tij.
Duke analizuar për së afërmi dhe tërësisht poezinë e këtij letrari, arrijmë në përfundimin se gabimet janë të rënda dhe bien ndesh me gjithë zhvillimin e poezisë sonë të realizmit socialist.
Gabimet e tij që reflektohen nëpër poezi mund ti ndajmë në tre grupe.
Së pari: Në shumë poezi ka pikpamje të gabuara politke në vështrimin e realitetit tonë. Ta konkretizojmë këtë me shembuj nga krijimet e tij. Në poezinë e vitit 1972 gjejmë vargje të tilla: Dëgjo, miku im, ca fjalë që dridhen,/ diell të dytë do të krijojmë me gjakun që derdhet. Në poezinë tonë dielli është simbol i Partisë, i marksizëm-leninizmit, komunizmit, në përgjithësi i idealeve tona të shenjta. Kurse ky autor thotë: Diell të dytë do të krijojmë me gjakun që derdhet. Tek ne nuk derdhet gjak dhe kjo mbetet shpifje për realitetitn tonë dhe dielli i dytë është kundërrevolucioni për këtë autor. Këtë die ai e shpreh më hapur me poezinë Eci ku thotë: E di që do të dal një ditë në një arë me diell, pra është konseguent në mendimet e veta armiqësore. Dhe këtë diell ai e parashikon të vijë nëpërmjet shkatërrimit të diktaturës së proletariatit. Për këtë flet hapur në poezinë Homeri: Iliada ime lexohet kudo, tha ai (Homeri), Iliada juaj ska mbaruar akoma dhe iku... Poema Iliada e Homerit përshkruan shkatërrimin e Trojës së Lashtë nga grekët, një Iliadë e tillë, pra, shkatërrimin tonë pret dhe autori i këtyre vargjeve.
Në poezinë Fytyrat (f.48) motivi është i papërcaktuar në kohë dhe hapësirë, kjo bën të mendosh që ato që thuhen i atribuohen jerëzve tanë. Tek njerëzit tanë, tek punëtorët dhe fshatarët tanë autori sheh ambicje në sytë e tyre, sharje që varen buzëve si jargë, etj. Duke shtrembëruar kështu pastërtine e figurës së njeriut tonë të ri. Ai nuk ka afeksion për këta njerëz, por për vajzat e spiunëve siç thotç në poezinë Gruas sovjetike me vargjet: Vajza jote  statujë tragjike e miqësisë,/ unë vajzën tënde e dua sinqerisht.
Këto vijnë e trashen dhe në librin e sjellë në redaksi në vitin 1974. Në pezinë Pakënaqësia ime gjejmë vargjet: pakënaqësia ime skënaqet nga gjoksi, / brinjët i thyej copë-copë si frengji/ deri në pamundësi. Kjo është esenca e gjithë këtyre shfaqjeve armiqësore. Autori nk është i kënaqur me realitetin tonë dhe është gati të thyejë edhe brinjët e tij, vetëm të dalë nga ky realitet, të cilin ai e quan frengji.
Vazhdojnë këto dhe në librin 1976. Në poezinë Natyrisht, nuk jemi gjithmonë fëmijë lexojmë: Unë nuk çava përpara në art, sepse paskam dashur gërmadha, /por nuk më deshën (dhe smë ndihmuan), sepse unë duke u bërë burrë / do të isha talent / i tmerrshëm... dhe nëpër dosje e lanë zemrën time si një mi/ që bren veten e vet. Ai e ndjen veten të persekutuar padrejtësisht dhe e parandjen se fundi i tij do të ishte i turpshëm. Akuza që ai bën kundër shoqërisë tonë që e shtyp këtë talent të tmerrshëm siç e quan ai veten, (kuptohet i tmerrshëm për shoqërinë tonë) është shpifje, sepse ky pushtet i ka shënë të gjitha mundësitë që të ecë në jetë si njeri i ndershëm, duke u bërë edukator i brezitë të ri.
Më tej vjen poezia Dritaret me këto tri vargje: Dritaret/ janë britma ime që të braktiset me forcë / dhoma e errët e vetmisë. Ja si e karakterizon ky elemnt armik vendin tonë një dhomë e errët vetmie dhe për këtë ai kërkon braktisje me forcë duke aluduar kështu në një veprim kundërrevolucionar. Për këtë ka dhe një farë sinqeriteti. Si element armik ai e ndjen veten të vetmuar dhe të braktisur në ambjentin tonë revolucioanr.
Problem të kësaj natyre gjejmë dhe në poezitë Fusha e betejës, Lagjja ime e vogël, Dreri, Macja dhe macja e pasqyrës, Tromba dhe burokratët, Studentët e Shkodrës (strofa e tretë), Fëmijët e detit (trofa e katërt dhe e pestë), Mermeri i ditëve dhe i statujave, Revolucioni, Balladë moderne për një skllave, Vrull i mençur. Më i ahpur shprehet ky element armik në poezitë Mikut tim që punon, Fëmija me këpucë të mëdha, Djali i Rozafës, Xhulisë, ku pozicioni i tij armiqësor është i pëcaktuar mirë. Kjo për faktin se shpreh shqetësimin e tij për një fëmijë malësor që zbret së pari në qytet dhe, nga që ska çtë veshë, ka mbathur këpucët e mëdha të të atit (në poezinë Fëmija me këpucë të mëdha), kurse në poezinë Xhulisë, një malëspre shkon në universitet e veshur me xhaketën e vjetër ushtarake që i dhanë të vëllait kur ai mbaroi shërbimin ushtarak. Këtu duket qartë qëllimi i tij, në këto vargje kërkon të njollosë jetën tonë dhe shpif për mirëqënien ekonomike që u ka sjellë socializmi, ashtu si të gjithë popullit, edhe malësorëve tanë.
Në librin e vitit 1977 gjejmë poezinë do të dal kundër robërisë, megjithäse i është thënë gjithmonë që është me nëntekst, por ai mjaftohet vetëm me ndërrimin e titullit.
Edhe në librin e vitit 1978 gjen të tilla gjëra. Në poezinë Bisedë me një punëtor për Partinë autori ka një koncept të vetin për Partinë në strofën 1 (faqja 100); kurse poezia Sfinksi me karakterin e saj të papërcaktuar dhe në lidhje me mjaft poezi të tjera të gabuara, fsheh një mendim të poshtër. Paralele të fshehura ka dhe në poezinë Në amfiteatrin e madh, ku lexojmë vargjet: ndoshta një djalë të guximshëm,/ (ai paska fytyrën time) /, e burgosën në sallën me tigra/ se desh të bënte kryengritje. E pa adresuar është dhe poezia Poetëve që mbyllen në kullën e fildishtë, që mund të interpretohet dhe si reagim kundër poezisë tonë sidomos me vargjet: vallë çduhet bërë për të shpëtuar poezinë nga mati i drunjtë i dobësive?!
Në librin e vitit 1979 është poezia Ne 20 vjeçarët që shkuam në fshatin e ri socialist. Poshtë titullit të saj është vënë një citat i shokut Enver. Por fundi i poezisë nuk përkon me të, bile e kundërshton. Valle burrash , me Mic Sokolin në krye nuk ka asnjë detaj nga koha e Mic Sokolit, kështu dhe kjo fsheh mendimin e autorit. Njerëzit e punës  fillimi dhe fundi i kësaj poezie janë shprehje e një anarkie të thënë troç.
Së dyti: në mjaft poezi ky pseudoletrar shpreh hapur botëkuptimin ideologjik të huaj për shoqërinë tonë, sidomos lidhur me rolin e artit. Kjo del në poezinë Wagnerit. Vagneri është një kompozitor i njohur gjerman me të mirat dhe dobësitë e tij. Ai shpreh në veprën e vet protestën kundër shoqërisë borgjeze të asaj kohe, por protesta e tij është individuale dhe e mbyllur në vetvete. Ka dhe një gjuhë të vështirë muzikore për tu kuptuar. Pikërsiht për këtë zgjedh si idhull, ai mësues të vet ky element armik. Veç kësaj kuptohet që këtu ai si drejtohet Wagnerit, por simbolit të tij, pra artistit që është kudnër rendit ekzistues dhe i bën thirrje atij të flakë jorganet e heshtjes, të thyejë llampën e zbehtë të gjumit, të nënshtrojë qentë, ti bjerë ballit të ftohtë të mosmirënjohjes, etj. Pra ai bën thirrje për një art që të ngrihet kundër socializmit.
Në poemën Kockat që kalben (1972) gjejmë një influencë të hapur nga poezia e sotme revizioniste. Plot nëntekste të kësaj natyre janë dhe poezitë Gurët e një lumi, Natë dimri, Mos lyeni këpucët, etj.
Konfuzion ideologjik vëmë re edhe në librin e vitit 1978. Në poezinë Pjekuria autori huton një vjazë 16 vjeçare me filozofinë e tij, kurse në poezinë Lirikë me zogj dhe burokratë, burokratizmin e sheh si fatalitet, kur thotë: Lart e më lart, veç kujdes, kujdes/ se lart janë dhe zogjtë naïvë dhe në fund predikon: të ecim në rrugët e vërteta, njerëzore.
Problem është dhe poezia Tregimet e dimrit (1979) ku spikat tendenca drejt një poezie me prirje borgjezo-revizioniste, që shorehet me shkrirjen e çdo kufiri të prozës me poezinë. Poezi mbart idenë e dashurisë pannjerëzore në dy strofat e para. Një udhëtar në një natë dimri troket në një shtëpi malësore. Derën ja hap një grua e re, e cila, thotë autori se ngriti fenerin të shihte kush isha. Mjafton që fytyra ime ishte e njeriut. Pra malësori ynë, sipas këtij pseudopoeti, i hap derën kujtdo, mikut dhe armikut, mjafton që ai ti vejë në shtëpi. Kurse realiteti ka treguar se malësori ynë se ka pranuar armikun në shtëpi. Mendaj e sëmurë e bën këtë element armik që të sajojë edhe fenerë në Malësi, kur dihet që drita elektrike ka shkuar kudo në vendin tonë, edhe në skajet më të largëta të Atdheut. Nëntekst kanë edhe këngët që vihen në fund në gojën e plakut dhe të mbesës.
Në poezinë Çdo ti thosha Migjenit në vitin 1937 gjen jehonë një mendim i disa studiuesve kosovarë për subkoshiencën në veprën e Migjenit. (Ti (Migjeni) brënda teje ndjen një ulërimë ujku përzjerë me yje) Kravata sdo të kishte kuptim, nëqoftëse sdo të bëhej litari i varjes. Si ka mundësi ti thuhet kjo gjë Migjenit?
Së treti: nga pikëpamja e konceptimit dhe e mjeteve të shprehjes ky pseudoletrar është në pozita moderniste dhe formaliste. Dëshirat e mia, E bukura (1972). Flagrante për këtë janë poezitë e vëllimit të vitit 1976, tre vjet pas Pleniumit të 4-t të KQ, ku krijuesit dhe opinioni ynë kishin dënuar me forcë shfaqje të huaja të këtij karakteri. Këtu përmendim pozietë Përralla e vërtetë e radios, Lahuta, Këngë me kitarë për F.G. Lorkën (shtrembëron thelbin e poezisë së këtij autori të madh), Mund të flasim dhe ashpër për të kuptuar bukurinë etj. Kurse poema Roman partizan është një krijim i mirëfilltë simbolist dhe i çoroditur. Këto krijime janë shkruar sipas modeleve të shëmtuara të poezisë që kultivohet sot në vendet borgjezo-revizioniste dhe lexuesi e ka të vështirë të kuptojë se çthonë vargjet, cili është mendimi i autorit. Këto janë një kundërvënie e hapur ndaj mësimeve të Partisë për artin dhe ndaj letërsisë së Realizmit Socialist, qëllimi i së cilës është edukimi komunist i masave punonjëse.
Duhet thënë se këto qëndrime armiqësore të këtij elementi armik, që theksuam si në aspektin politik, ideologjik ashtu dhe në atë të konceptimit e mjeteve të shprehjes (të cilat spikatin fund e krye në krijimtarinë e tij) nuk janë të ndara me thikë, përkundrazi ato thuren me njëri tjetrin dhe i shërbejnë njëri tjetrit në qëllimin e këtij pseudopoeti.
Pas kësaj analize arrijmë në disa përfundime. Ky element armik është i bindur në mendimet e tij të gabuara dhe armiqësore. Vërejtjeve të redaksisë, këshillave që edhe ai ta vërë talentin në shërbim të popullit, V. Zhiti sua ka vënë veshin fare, përkundrazi për vite me radhë ka vazhduar të ngulë këmbë që këto krijime armiqësore të botohen. Me këto krijime ai ka dashur të çorodisë lexuesit, të derdhë helm në mendjet dhe ndjenjat e tyre. Siç u vu re më sipër, në mjaft poezi ai shpreh hapur apo në mënyrë të tërthortë pikpamje të gabuara politike në pasqyrimin e shtembëruar të realitetit tonë socialist duke ju kundërvënë kështu gjithë letërsisë dhe arteve tona që militojnë në ndihmë të Partisë për edukimin e popullit.
I ndikuar rëndë nga ideologjia borgjezo-revizioniste, ai ka rënë në prehrin e një poezie të huaj dhe armiqësore për ne, që dëmton vijën e Partisë.
Nëpërmjet një gjuhe të errët dhe plot nëntekste ai ka synuar të mbjellë idetë e tij kundërrevolucionare. Në raste të tjera ai është krejt i mbyllur dhe përdor figura që nuk zbërthehen dot. Këto poezi hermetike e të pakuptueshme janë në kundështim me orientimet e Partisë për një letërsi të qartë dhe të kuptueshme.
Ky pseudopoet me imitimet e shëmtuara të artit reaksionar është përpjekur të mbjellë barëra helmuese në kopështin tonë të pastër letrar dhe të prishë kështu atmosferën tonë letrare.

Emri, mbiemri			Emri, mbiemri
(firma)				(firma)


Tiranë, më 24.10... pra para se të më arrestonin...ah!...isha denoncuar zyrtarisht nga shkrimtarë dhe policët më hodhën hekurat menjëherë...Mu fanitën dy ndërtesa të mëdha, kështjellore, Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve dhe Ministria e Brendëshme dhe mu shkrine në nj...Mu bënë si ngrehinë burgu. Jeta ime qe komplltuar atje...




***** 


Ndala prapë te emrat si në dy të cara toke nga ku shihej humnera e ferrit. Dy njerëz të letrave, e pabesueshme! Dhe aspak të rëndësishëm. Po ku e gjejnë tërë atë fuqi të rrokullisin një fat, të vrasin një jetë? Po të ktheja fletën pas, mund të gjeja të shënuar sa e kishin caktuar dënimin tim, sa burg duhej të bëja dhe ku a fare pushkatim. Si ishte e mundur të shkruanin kështu, pa mëshirë, dhe para se të më arrestonin, me kaq ashk dhe me çtë drejtë, e them prapë, e vendosnin ata që unë isha patjetër armik? Po gjyqi çdo të bënte? Çështë kjo aktë-ekspertizë kështu, kjo qenka shkaku, denoncimi im, përndjekja, arrestimi? Po më merrej fryma dhe mu errën sytë. Ndjeva firmat e tyre si merimanga helmatitëse në qepalla dhe menjëherë mu mufatën e po më digjnin. Do më ishin skuqur. Firmën e të parit e njihja, e kisha parë në përgjigjet që më vinin prej tij gjithmonë e më të këqia. Sa të qajë nëna ime, më kishte thënë për herë të fundit, kur i vajta për të biseduar në Shtëpinë Botuese, le të qajë nëna jote. Shtanga. Po përse, a nuk mjaftojnë lotët e poetëve? Kurse të të dytit nuk po e njihja dhe po më grryente keqas. Pse e shtoi emrin e vet këtu? Kur unë i thosha hetuesit se nuk shihja ndonjë gjë tragjike nëpër këto fletë, ngulja këmbë se kështu mendonte një dikush, e për letërsinë kjo sdo të thotë gjë fare, ai, mbas ca kohësh, ma solli ekspertizën me ca shtesa dhe me një emër tjetër të shtuar. Mos do të thuash tani se kështu mendojnë dy vetë, më tha, por janë specialistë të afirmuar, të njohur. Çmëkat! Si ishte e mundur, pse nuk e shmangën? Të kenë qënë në një rrezik dhe me anë të rrezikut tim, shpëtonin të tyren? Në qoftë se sdo të pranonin të bënin këtë akt-ekspertizë, çdo të ndodhte me ta e a do të shkruhej po kështu me dy të tjerë, të tjerë e të tjerë? Mos ishin emra që duheshin djegur si dy ura zjarri? Me poezitë e mia paskësham qënë i aftë të godisja ku duhej, por i pazoti për ta fshehur goditjen. Smund të vazhdoja të mendoja dot më. Po sikur ata të mendonin ashtu vërtet dhe atë akuzë ta kenë shkruar me dëshirë? Kështu duket. Nëse do të takoheshim ndonjëherë, kush nuk do ta kishte kuraojn ta shohë tjetrin në sy? Çdo ti themi njëri-tjetrit? Mos do të jem prapë unë i fajshmi, sepse me mua do tu kujtohet faji?
Hetuesi sma la gjatë dosjen. E mbante ai në duar si një arkivol të vogël ku kishte brenda hi nga bëmat e mia. Ti e di, është ajo që kemi punuar bashkë. Ti dhe unë. Po dridhesha i tëri. Dosja qe lidhur mirë. Ishte e plotë dhe më e rëndë se hetuesia. Kapa një tjetër emër. Isa Halili, hetues në Ministrinë e ..., Tiranë, i cili vendosi fillimin e çështjes penale ndaj...cishte ky kukudh u kuq, çkish patur me mua? Dhe stafetën e së keqes si një granatë e kishte marrë në Kukës Nexhat Selimi, shef i hetuesisë...
Tragjedia përsëri kishte ardhur nga shkrimet, kishte dalë nga librat. Ne...anëtarë të Lidhjes së (Sh)krimtarëve ...që lidh shkrimtarët...çemra të tjerë mund të nguleshin aty si gozhë? Emri i par, i dyt e të tjerë të mbuluar me gjak. Çekani rrihte apo zemra ime?
Më mbështolli një tym i zi e po përpëlitesha mes tij. Skish turrë drush poshtë meje, por po digjeshin eshtrat e mia.

----------


## Dita

*f. 133*

*S-PAÇ (MOS PAÇ!)
DHE LIBRA TE BURGOSUR*


Prangat u bënë male. Tani isha rrethuar me male nga të gjitha anët, aq të zhveshur dhe të pjerrët sa vetë rreziku, ngjyrë hiri të errët, metal me gërryerje humnerore, ku një diell i pazakontë, dielli i dytë, ngrihet si një shpend i egër me flatra zjarri të ftohtë, kapton qiellin, për pak orë, i cili pastaj mbetet bosh e i pashpresë, i pakët, dhe retë e veta nuk i nxe dot.
Kurrë nuk i kisha ndjerë malet kaq kundër njeriut, edhe pse nëpër librat tanë shkollorë vërehen si aleatë të historisë së kombit ashtu si dimri rus për rusët. Male përpara, pas, anash, në anën tjetër, lart. Dhe pas maleve, male të tjerë, dallgë të gurta pafund.
Edhe pse burgu dergjej në fund të maleve, prapë kishte fund tjetër, të anuar keqas, shkumbëzi: përroi që mblidhte rrëkerat e grykave të galerive të minierës së Spaçit si jargë të zeza nga gojët e kuçedrës shumëkokëshe. Kurrë smund të gjenden ujra kaq kobëndjellës e të xhindosur, që gjarpëronin shkëmbinjve vazhdimisht duke tradhtuar. Pak më sipër, si përqeshjet e tyre, dredhonte rruga, e tëra armiqësore, nga ku veç iknin kamionët me mineral e vazhdimisht vinte autoburgu i madh e shkarkonte të burgosur. Tej se si mu dukën turmat e mëkatarëve politikë, ashtu të veshur njëlloj si me lëkura të rrjepura mali, ngjyrë dheu apo të ndara me vija si vraga të zeza të rrahjeve të shkopit të gomës, ku herë hijëzohej përroi infernal e herë rruga diktatoriale. Gjithë ai pikëllim i shpërndarë njëlloj nëpër ato qenie prej resh, padurueshmërisht prej resh. Po unë, kur të më flakin mes tyre, a do ti njoh ndonjëherë nga pas këta njerëz që veç treten, treten te njëri-tjetri në këtë oborr absurd, ku ska asnjë fije bari, as një gur, por shkretim të shkelur nga këmbët e njësimit me absolut.
A do ta gjej dot ndonjëherë çemra kanë këta kurrize me gunga enigmash, do të aftësohem vallë të dalloj shpinën e njërit nga shpina e muzgut, atë të fatalitetit nga ajo e zhgënjimit të përhershëm, të çmendurisë nga e mizorisë, shpinën e frikës nga ajo e hallit, shpinën e mikut nga ajo e hijes time? Turma është e frikshme, është dhe sështë më njeriu brenda saj.
O Zot! Të mërmërisësh dhe atje ku Zoti është i ndaluar. Tërë këta të burgosur, tmerrësisht të vërtetë, prej vitesh e vitesh, prej shekujsh dëshpërimisht të vërtetë e të tharë, a qeshin ndonjëherë?





*f. 142*


Ra një çangë. U ndërpre gjithçka sikur tu kishte rënë përsipër shkopi çudibërës i përrallave, i krahasueshëm veç me shkopin e diktaturave. Më erdhi keq për ata që po losnin shah, të përqendruar mbi lojën e më të dëgjuar çangën, sguxuan të bëjnë as dhe një lëvizje më tepër (një minator i moshuar, që sdihej pse kishte aq ftohtë nga duart dhe i mbante të futura në çorape, dukej sikur loste shah me putra). Te berberania ndodhi komedia: ra çanga, berberët flakën brisqet dhe ata që i zuri duke u rruar, dolën gjysmë të parruar e me shkumë. Ku? Ku shkohet kështu mbas pune, në çpunë?
-Në lexim  më tha Bajo.
-Ashtu?!
-Papunësia këtej nga menca!  u dëgjua një thirrje. (Janë gjithë të paaftët për në minierë, të moshuarit dhe ata që skanë moshën e duhur më tha Bajo)  të tjerët te sheshi lart!
Brigadat e burgosura të punës mbushën vendin, u dha komanda dhe u ulën përdhe, gjuri i njërit rëndonte te kurrizi i tjetrit, hoqën kapelet, të pista dhe të rrjepura, në shumicë të bëra me copa çarçafësh. Fushëtirë kokash të qethura dhe gjymtyrë të mbledhura si rrënjë. Një i burgosur doli në krye, te vendi më i ngritur dhe hapi një vepër të kuqe të Enver Hoxhës, pikërisht atje ku e kishte lënë një ditë më parë dhe me zë monoton, serioz, nisi të lexonte sharjet prej hetuesi që diktatori shqiptar u bënte imperializmit amerikan dhe revizionizmit sovjetik si dhe shërbëtorëve të tyre Francës, Gjermanisë, Italisë, Polonisë, etj. Sharja kërkonte kontinente të tjerë, shkoi në Izrael, në Kinë e deri në Australi (gjithë marrëdhënia a lidhja me botën e diplomacisë së Shqipërisë së re kjo ishte, sharja) dhe pastaj u kthye te të vetët, shau e shau tradhtarë e agjentë, i shkuli nga historia e Byroja e tij politike, ashtu siç ishin, të masakruar, me kafkat plot me vrima plumbash. Ndëkohë 3-4 kujdestarë të burgosur endeshin vigjilentë për të parë se mos dikush mes nesh, robërve, guxonte dhe dremiste. Sa do i lodhur të ishe, sytë, gjithsesi, nuk duhej ti mbyllje kur lexohej Enver Hoxha. Qetësi e keqe që prishej nga kolla e të burgosurve dhe nga britmat e përtej telave me gjemba: Ndal!...Kush kalon?, aq sa mua, të porsa ardhurit e hutuar dhe të tromaksur, më dukej sikur thërriste vetë Enveri nga brënda librit të tij. Dikë e shkundën fort nga supet pranë meje:
-Ej, dëgjo leximin! Apo ske nevojë të riedukohesh ti?  shpotitën.
-Kam nevojë për gjumë.
Ra çanga e mbarimit e çuditërisht ai që lexonte nuk e mbaroi fjalinë, por mbylli librin si automat dhe gjithë të ulurit më këmbë duke u çmpirë dhe shkundur, duke kollitur e pështyrë, vazhduan bisedat ku i kishin ndërprerë dhe me zhurmë nisi shpërndarja. Vura re prapë se një pjesë ishin me rrobat klasike të të burgosurit, vija-vija si turmë zebrash dhe të tjerë me rrobat kafe sikur të kishin dalë nga poshtë dheut.
-Pse ky ndryshim në veshje?  pyeta Bajon.
-Ato me vija na i jep komanda këtu, kafet i jep miniera. Jemi të lirë të veshim kë të duam nga dy kostumet tona. Edhe në vdekje. Ngjarje tjetër ska.






*f. 157*


-Pagëzova vendet me emra. Sheshin e madh e quajta Uitman, çezmat poshtë Shatërvanët e Eseninit, depoja e ushqimeve Balzak, shkallët e mëdha Kadare, magazinën e veshjeve Xhek London, plepi Naim Frashëri, infermierja Frojd, zyra teknike Franc Kafka, kuzhinën private Zjarret e Prometeut të burgosur, taraca e apelit Internacional,
-Haajdee, AaappppeEeeliiiliiiii!  u dëgjua e fortë dhe e valëzuar britma e minotaurit tellall. Jo, e minoritarit...Eh, mitologji greke, si jemi katandisur!...Dhe unë, me 1000 vetvetet e mia, u drejtuam për te...
-Sheshi Internacional  bëri shaka Bajo  sapo e pagëzuam. Po rreshtoheshim, njëri pas tjetrit. Para gjeje përsëri veten tënde, edhe pas, anash, vetja jote kudo dhe asgjëkundi, do ta numëronin përsëri, prapë, sërish, 1000 herë dhe, nëse njëri nga policët do të gabonte, mua më dolën 999 copë të burogsur, do të thosh, çu bë njëri, do të rreshtoheshim për të përsëritur apelin. Sa të dolën ty? Tamam, po ty? Një tepër, 1001, mos ke numëruar dhe veten, do të pyeste oficeri i rojes dhe do të urdhëronte apel. Të ketë hyrë ndonjë fshehurazi? Edhe një orë tjetër rrjesht, unë pas vetes time, para vetes, mes vetveteve, kështu që në vitin e parë të Krishtit e deri kur nuk do të kishte më luftë klasash, në fund të kohës, në komunizëm, që vononte e vononte përjetësisht. Si çdo gjë e pamundur.





*f.158*


Kryetari i zyrës teknike, i vetmi që lejohej të qethej ***é, i shëndetshëm si shoku Enver në fotografinë e tij gjatë luftës, më këmbë, riprodhuar bezdisshëm në të gjithë librat shkollorë, po lexonte me zë të ngopur organikën e re të punës. Përballë shkretëtirës tonë, hipur në ballkonin e katit të parë të ngrehinës së parë, i shoqëruar me civilë dhe ushtarakë të jerë, thërriste emra dhe emra, emra të tjerë e të tjerë, pa mbarim. Emra toksorë, qiellorë, lirikë, fetarë, emra peme, emra ëndërr, emra shpendë, paganë, ilirë, turq, emra malesh, lumenjsh, lufteje, paqeje, emra grekë, latinë, fatndjellës, emra sllavë, arabë, francezë, englezë, mitologjikë, heronjsh, perëndish, yjesh, emra të rinj shqiptarë, edhe politikë, kinezë jo.
Zona I, thërriste zëri. Në çdo tre emra bëhej një pauzë. Pastaj shpallej një treshe tjetër emrash. Grupi i punës përbëhej prej tre të burgosurish, ku i pari ishte minatori dhe dy të tjerët punëtorët. Përcaktoheshin dhe vendet ku do të punonin, si do të shpërndaheshin nëpër labirinthin e barkut të malit. Mbiemra familjesh të mëdha, të praruar si emblemat dhe kurora mbretërore. Vrioni. Zogu. Merlika.
Zona II. Ferri i ferrit. Më larg nga zonat e tjera dhe më e tmerrshmja. E nxehtë si torturat. Këtu caktoheshin më të pabindurit, të papërkrahurit. Ishte një dënim brenda dënimit. Në shumicë zgjidheshin më të rinjtë. Prandaj tani në ajër po përpusheshin emra modernë, kumbues, të shkurtër. Mbiemra shkrimtarësh klasikë. Frashäri. Fishta. Haxheademi.
Zona III. Kapa mbiemra politikanësh të njohur dikur, lëkundeshin si tollombacë të kuqe, festive, mbi shkretëtirën e kokave tona.
Zona IV. Më e qeta. Me klasikë të ndryshëm dhe të sëmurët që skishin përfituar dot prej papunësisë. Emra të tjerë artistësh të njohur. Gjergo. Laze. Velo. Vullkani. Rafaeli. Më vezulluan ngjyra dhe muzikë e ndërprerë.m
Zona V. Armatorët. Mekanikët. Prapavija. Etj. Emrat e përkëdhelur nga komanda.
Zëri qafëtrashë prej enverhoxhe, pasi ndërroi fletën, të cilat i shtrëngonte për të mos ja marrë era, lexoi me thirrma emrat e atyreve që do të shtynin vagonat, emrat e lumtur të magazinierve, kuzhinierve, pastruesve të mencave, një emër përkthyesi të tragjedive antike greke, emrat shumë të besuar të brigadierëve aq të ngjashëm me emrat e dëgjuar të oficerëve të lartë të Ministrisë së Brendshme. Mbaroi shiu i emrave. Çmbetej ishin papunësia ose emrat e urisë. Sipas rregullores së brendëshme nuk lejohej të ndihmoje tjetrin, pra të ndajë copën e bukës apo gotën e qumështit, e cila jepej (e ngrohtë si një bekim) për ata që hynin nëntokë, nëpër gazet e helmëta të minierës. Papunësia le të vdiste urie! Po të donin le ta ndihmonin komandën me ndonjë spiunllëk e ajo do të mendonte, do ta gjente mënyrën për ndonjë kore bukë shtesë, para se tja hidhte derrave të stallës së burgosur, nga ku vinin, të kokolepsura, prej afërsisë me ndërtesën e komandës, hungërima të përbaltura e urdhëra të kuq.
Vahdoja të çuditesha me atë flatëri të shqetësuar emrash mbi kokat tona në ajër, me frushullima të befta, duke pikuar pika drite si pika gjaku, konstelacione fatesh mes malesh, anash lumenjve të zinj, që jepnin shpirt si plagosje. Dhe secili emër kërkonte trupin e vet ku të futej, pa u ngatërruar, të bëhej prej mishi, i vërtetë, i dikundshëm. Po emri im? Ku isha caktuar, në çzonë? Asgjë skuptova.
-Mos u mërzit. Në zonën II, e dëgjova unë. Po do bëjmë ndonjë gjë më vonë. Kemi shokë, do të të ndihmojnë dhe atje. Sa të mësohesh, unë si dija gjërat.
Më tmerronte të mësuarit, të mos bërit përshtypje. Unë nuk doja të mësohesha dhe doja gjithmonë të më bënte përshtypje, të rezistoja, të mos isha ai që gjithmon donte Partia, shteti, mundësisht ferri të mos hynte brenda meje edhe duke qenë në ferr.

----------


## Dita

*f. 174* 


Mbas ngrënies kisha më shumë uri se para saj. Siç duket u ngacmuan gjendrat e oreksit, ju hoq shtresa e pluhurit, mpirja, duke u ngacmuar nga një copëz bukë dhe një lloj lëngu, të cilit po ti hidhje përsipër pak vaj ulliri apo thërrime djathi (me to në dorë po më priste miku im, Bajo), bëhej i ngrënëshëm. Por ah, mbaroi shpejt. Copa e bukës mbajti 5-6 kafshata e gjella ja  10 lugë. 2-3 minuta zgjati e tërë dreka e vonë. Por më shumë se një gjysmë ore kalonte me rrjeshtin para depos për të marrë sahanin dhe lugën, që për fat, mi kishte nxjerrë më parë miku im, Bajo, para se të futeshim në kamp. Treçerek ore para mencës, apo një orë, një javë a shekull, ndërsa brigadat me rend ngjisnin shkallët, ndalnin te sporteli tjetër nga vinin kumbimet e turbullta të kazanit të gjellës.
U ulëm nëpër stolat e gjatë - një copë dërrasë e ashpër, po kështu dhe tryeza, veçse shkëlqente dhe qe bërë e rrëshqitëshme prej lyrës së mbetur nga dikur, gjithmonë nga dikur. 5-6 veta në njërën anë të tavolinës dhe 5-6 veta që përsërisnin këta 5-6 veta përballë dhe përtypeshin. Të egër dhe të mërzitur. 300-400 të burgosur hanin njëkohësisht nën gumëzhimën e varfër të bisedave ashtu si muret, dikur të bardhë, nën tavanin e gungëzuar dhe me njolla lagështie të patharë kurrë, atje ku gjerbte. Një pllangë e tillë po binte dhe mbi sahanin tim, apo ishte ngjashmëria e alumintë në tavan. Sidoqoftë, kur të binte shi, gjella ime do të shtohej prej rrëkesë nga lart. Nga lart vinin të gjitha. Me urdhër nga lart. Me porosi nga lart. E dinë ata lart. Ata lart e ndaluan Festivalin XI të këngës në radio-televizion. Ata lart janë zemëruar me teatrin, ndërsa janë të kënaqur me tufëzimin e bagëtive në kooperativën e... Çtë duhet ty, merren ata lart me këtë punë, e di partia. Ne nuk pranojmë asgjë mbi kokë, shumë-shumë mund të pranojmë kapelet tona. Çjanë këto vargje armiqësore, më bërtiste hetuesi. Anarshist! Dhe ti botuan? Se do Partinë ti mbi kokë? E? Po partia është në kokë, mbrohesha unë. Në zemër, në zemër, ulërinte hetuesi. Qindrat e lugëve trokëllinin mbi sahanët e tyre si një protestë dhe trembnin mizërinë e mizave. Sahanët pothuaj nuk i kanim më, i fshinim me kafshatën e fundit të bukës, e cila dhe ajo haej, edhe pse kishte shije të hidhët alumini. Sepse dhe një tjetër radhë ishte një tjetër mundim i gjatë. Tubi i ujit, i shpuar me vrima radhazi, (bën ta krahasoj me fyellin e një përbindshi?), rridhte ca çurga të mekura dhe larja e sahanit përfitë ishte një siklet i tepërt.
Ndërkohë aty vëzhgonte dhe priste i burgosuri Ferit Lopa. Pakëz ta lije sahanin mbi parvazin e çezmave, sa për të larë duart a për të pirë ujë, ai, hop, ta merrte. E hume, thosh dhe ta shiste po ty sahatin tënd mbas ca orësh a ditësh. Se shaej gjithnjë me sahanin e tjetrit. Lirë kushtonte, një paketë cigaresh Partizani. Ah, partizanët! A ka qenë partizan Ferit Lopa? Ai thotë po. Mbiemri i vërtetë i tij sështë Lopa, por kur vodhi një lopë të kooperativës dhe i veshi çizme fëmijësh që të mos i kuptoheshin gjurmët, ndërsa ikte ta shiste në një pazar larg, dhe thonë se, për ta ngrënë kashtën, i vuri lopës gjyslykët e veta të diellit, jeshile, për ta mashtruar, ti dukej bar i njom, etj. Etj., ka aventura ai, e kështu i mbeti nofka Lopa. Dhe i ngjan shumë asaj tani, ashtu i varen faqet, si lopë të shikon dhe kur flet, bulërin. Po më merreshin mendtë. Diktatura e urisë...

----------


## Dita

*f. 185*


V. e kishte mbushur kapotën me xhepa pafund jashtë dhe brënda saj. Çudi si i mbante, aq e vjetër, ashtu të qepur keq me spango, si thasë, pa pikën e kujdesjes për ngjyrat e copave që të ishin të përafërta me atë të kapotës. Ngjante si një arlekin i burgosur, i rënduar ashtu me libra në çdo xhep. Si ndante as në gjumë, me frikën se ja merrnin, shumica fjalorë, të kopjuar nga ai vetë, të cilët, sipas porosive, edhe i shiste, me atë valutën e këtushme, me Partizani-n, ja, ja ku u katandis lufta çlirimtare, metamorfoza e heoizmit, cigare, cigare në burg.
Në njërin xhep gjendej Mozheja 1, 2-shi më sipër, Heronjtë e mendimit në tjetrin, skedat e një guide gjermanisht anash, Metoda e gjuhës italiane pa mësues brenda, si më e shtrenjtë, një roman pa titull, më poshtë Dhëmbi i bardhë i Xhek Londonit (Libri më i mirë në botë! Ashtu? Po a ke lexuar tjetër? Jo, se sdua të më pëlqejë libër tjetër më shumë se ai), Isenshëlli, të treja pjesët në një xhep të madh, (E 4-ta sgjendej në asnjë librari në Shqipëri, sepse lavdërohen qytetet në Perëndim, veç te blloku i udhëheqësve mund ta gjesh, për fëmijët e tyre. Enver Hoxha di anglisht? Jo. Mehmet Shehu po. E po kryeministri duhet të dijë më shumë.), kurse Plaku dhe deti i Heminguejt, në origjinal, qe kopjuar bukur, shumë i dashur në burg, ndoshta se lexohej lehtë, sishte voluminoz. Jo, jo, për mesazhin e madh që mbart, të përjetshëm, deti është burgu, a themi ne se burgu është si deti, i nxjerr çka brenda, plaku jemi ne, aq të vjetër sa humbjet brenda së cilës fitojmë krenarë, e i binte xhepit të vet me mburrje, pikërisht atje ku e kishte vënë. Eshtë gjigand Hemingueji, thoshte me tonin sikur ti përkiste vetëm atij. E ka shkruar, më duket, pas vdekjes këtë libër, për të cilin ju dha çmimi Nobel. Pas vdekjes?! Çthua, i dashur? Mos do të thoshe se i është botuar pas vdekjes?. Pyeta unë. Mos i ngatërro gjërat. Jo, jo, e ka shkruar pas vdekjes. Ai është amerikan. Si i tillë bën dhe të pabesueshmen për ty dhe për mua. Seriozisht e kishte?





*f.194*


Ndërsa në kuzhinën private suedezi po tregonte me qetësi nordike, por me zërin pakëz të ngjirur, se kur po shiteshin në Stokholm për herë të parë citatet e Mao Ce Dunit, njerëzit, kuriozë, me ti marrë, i hapnin në rrugë, lexonin diçka e, çudi, shumica e hishte librin në koshin më të parë të mbeturinave në rrugë. Kurse në Shqipëri më shumë e blenë fshatarët. Mbështjellësja e kuqe plastike e tyre bënte për portofol. Edhe sot i kanë, me reliefin e profilit të Maos, si vulë e thatë.
Dy të burgosur, po e dëgjonin suedezin e nuk qeshnin dot nga një inat i papërballueshëm. Njëri nga ata qe dënuar, sepse e kishte sharë Mao Ce Dunin. Tjetri qe dënuar po aq, sepse e kishte lavdëruar. Njëri nga të dy duhet të lirohet dhe Partia duhet të kërkojë falje, skërmiteshin të nxehur. Sharësi i Maos, qe dënuar kur miqësia shqiptaro-kineze ishte në kulm, plot me tollombace verdhane dhe të kuqerremta, që arrinin ylberët, të cilët bashkonin me një të kaptuar lumenjtë tanë, Drinin dhe Jan Ce-në. Dhe ky ylber i lëbyrshëm, shkruanin poetët nëpër libra, janë duart e bashkuara të Enverit me të Maos. Kurse tjetri qe dënuar, sepse e kishte lavdëruar Maon, kur Kina tradhtoi e hapi dyert Presidentit amerikan, Niksonit, imperializmit, ndërsa Enveri ynë shkruante librin, trashmërisht të pabesë Shënime për Kinës. Si zakonisht me sharje dhe kritika për Kinën, kur populli ndërsehej të brohoriste për të. Po Enveri pse të mos dënohet për njërin nga dy rastet? A të dy? Si shumë është vonuar pa u sjellë në burg një agjent kinez, sepse agjentë jugosllavë kemi, rusë, rumunë, bullgarë, agjentë amerikanë, anglezë, gjermanë, francezë, italianë, grekë, biles dhe të shteteve që nuk ekzistojnë. Armiq, sa shumë armiq, një botë e tërë. Nëse ata na kishin në grykë të pushkës, ne i kemi ata në grykë të topit, ka thënë shoku Enver. Cilët ata? Armiqtë dhe dentistët. Dentistë? Pse? Na e tha komisari në mbledhjen e fundit. Burgu do të plotesohet me një dentist. Kur ne u ankuam për dhëmbët, na dhëmbin, na janë prishur, na janë thyer në hetuesi, në punë, na i ka nxirë karbiti, po ju kemi thënë: mos i ndizni cigaret në flakën e kandilëve, por na lagen shkrepset në galeri e sndezin, etj. Etj., komisari na dha lajmin, se pas shumë kërkesash në Ministrinë e Punëve të Brendshme që në kamp, krahas kaq e kaq marteleve, vagonave, kazmave, barominave, koka barominash, uniforma me vija për të burgosurit, vepra më të fundit të shokut Enver, karroca dore, çizmë, etj.etj. duhet dhe një dentist,  kemi mbetur pa të, kur dihet se sështë vështirë të gjendet, në çdo qytet të paktën një dentist, i cili mund të dënohet për agjitacion dhe propagandë kundër Partisë dhe shtetit (shumë të burgosur nuk e dinin çndryshim kishte shteti nga Partia), sepse dentisti hap gojët e të tjerëve, por me siguri do ta ketë hapur dhe gojën e vet njëherë për të folur kundra, pra Ministria na e aprovoi kërkesën, ju betohem për ideal, i siguroi të burgosurit komisari. Së shpejti do të kemi dentist, është në proçes, ai do të vijë. Operativët kudo do kenë dorzuar denoncimet e provokatorve për dentistët. Ata do kenë shkuar nëpër klinika, janë shtirur se u dhëmb një dhëmballë dhe, ndërkohë do kenë pyetur se çmendon ai, mjeku, për grupin e fundit të armiqve sabotatorë në shëndetësi a në arsim-kulturë. Mund të jetë pyetur kolegu në takimin e fshehtë me operativin për kolegun me bluzë të bardhë. Dosjet janë çuar në Ministri, atje bëhet zgjedhja, catohet zona, personi, kryetari i Degës së Punëve të Brendshme merr urdhërin sekret, ai shkon dhe njfton Sekretarin e Parë të Partisë, i merr firmën atij. Në mbledhjen e rradhës caktohet si do të bëhet arrestimi, natën në shtëpi, me ato të trokiturat e frikshme në derë, apo në mes të ditës, në klinikë, kur atij, me bluzë të bardhë, as që i shkon ndër mend se jashtë te shkallët frenoi Gazi i Degës, me aq shpejtësi si i shkalluar eerdhi për të dhe ata dy civilë në çantë kanë pranga për duart e tia e të gjitha kthesat e rrugëve kanë spiunë, që operacioni të mabrojë me sukses të plotë.
Me autoburgun më të fundit (ata vijnë shumë shpesh 2-3 herë në muaj si një urban i rregullt fshati), do të shkarkohet dhe një dentist i hutuar. Po shkrimtar a solli? Mirë do ishte ndonjë i shquar se rrëfejnë bukur. Të tjerët e ardhur nga ajo farë lirie sjanë më intersantë. Ska çtë reja të na sjellin, veç delire dhe frikën e tyre. Më thashetheme kanë të burgosurit që i kalojnë nga njëri kamp në tjetrin. Po ike nga Ballshi, i shpëton urisë së tmerrshme, nga Spaçi, punës e vdekjeve, sidomos në galeri. Ata të shfarosjes në Burrel çoku sjellin ndonjë libër që sgjendet, fjalor, ah, sikur ndonjë enciklopedi të vogël! Sepse vetëm andej, gjithmonë andej gjenden mundësira për ti shpëtuar. Librat janë më të mirëpritur nga njerëzit e tyre, më me padurim, desha të thosha. Ah!

----------


## Dita

*f. 219*

***

_(...ditët e para të çlirimit. Partizanët në rrjesht. Komandanti entuziast thërret trimat:
-Ej, ti! Tre hapa para, dil! Je caktuar drejtor i postave. Ke qenë i guximshëm në aksionet kundra shtyllave telefonike për të ndëprerë ndërlidhjen e armikut.
U-u-u-r-r-r-r-a-a-a-a-a!  bërtiste ushtria.
-Tjetri! Eja këtu! Ministër i minierave. Në fshatin tënd ka shumë shpella.
-U-u-u-u-r-r-r-r-a-a-a-a!  jehonin shtigjet.
-...gjeneral ti. Ha-ha, e ke kapur rob një gjeneral!
-Të dalë nga rrjeshti infermieri i brigadës! Je caktuar drejtor i përgjithshëm i spitaleve!
-U-u-u-u-r-r-r-r-a-a-a-a!  të plagosurit ngritën lart krahët e fashuar, patericat.
U thirr të dilte para partizanëve korieri i brigadës, i cili bënte bejte në mal.
-Je caktuar të bëhesh shkrimtar!
-Shoku komandant, ça pune është kjo? sdi...
-Do shkruash për Partinë, për heroizmat e partizanëve, për Komandantin e përgjithshëm, për komunizmin. Do ju specializojmë në Moskë.
-Ndonjë vjershë dashurie a ta kërrej, se nuk përmbyset bota?
-Vetëm me urdhër!
-Me shkrimtarë të tillë është plot realizmi socialist  shqyhet gazit shkrimtari i burgut dhe ne që e dëgjojmë.
-Kurse njerëz të talnetuar, të lauruar në Perëndim, të burgosur në salla kafkiane, u përkthejnë veprat atyre, së pari ato të shkout Enver, në frëngjisht, anglisht, italisht, rusisht, arabisht, kinezçe, etj. Ambasadat tona, kudo në botë, bëjnë shpërndarjen e tyre, me zor sikur të shpërndanin trakte apo të vinin mina nëpër stacione trenash apo aeroporteve...)
_





*f.221*


*TESPIHE DHE ZINXHIRET E TERRIT*


Xhafë Jatës, një lumian i bëshëm si shkëmb, po ti jepje një cigare nuk ta merrte. Por kur flakje fundin e cigares për tokë, ai e rrëmbente dhe e thëthinte me afsh, 4-5 herë, deri sa i digjnin gishtat. Dhe gjithmonë priste pranë atyre që kishin fatin të hanin fruta me bërthama të mëdha si pjeshkë dhe kumbulla. Për rrushin dhe mollët nuk shfaqte pikën e interesit. Natyrisht, po ti ofroje një dorë kumbulla, apo një pjeshkë, të shikonte me përçmim dhe ndjehej i trishtuar thellë. Sepse ai po priste aty veç bërthamat, asgjë tjetër, e, me ti hedhur ato, ti mblidhte e ti fuste në qesen e tij të pistë prej plastmasi. Skish pse të keqkuptohej. Kur bëheshin aq bërthama sa donte ai, i përvishej punës. I fërkonte një për një te shkallët, i lëmonte e i lëmonte, kokulur, pa e ndërprerë punën, pa çarë kokë se çbëhej rrotull tij, siku edhe topat të binin apo dhe nëse shfaqej aty, pranë qeses me bërthama, e zezë dhe e pakuptueshme, maja brutale e çizmes ushtarake.
Kur çizmja qorre lëvizi dhe kërkoi të shkelte dorën e bëshme si putër, që vazhdonte mospërfillëse të lëmonte ato bërthamëza të çuditëshme, Xhafa ngriti sytë lart, të mbuluara me vetullat e trasha si kashtë e i uli prapë për të vijuar punën.
-I dënuar, çpo bën?
-Kurgja, zotni zot  u përgjigj i ngjirur. Xhafa kështu e kishte zërin gjithmonë, të pagdhëndur si kërcu vatre.
-Çjanë ato?  pyeti shteti.
-Kocëj?
-Çfarë?
-Qe, shifi!  dhe i tragoi grumbullin e padëmshëm të bërthamave.
-Pse i fërkon?
-Me kalue kohën  tha njeriu.
-Sa vjet je dënuar ti?  pyeti oficeri.
-7.
-Sa ke bërë?
-12.
-Dhe sa ke?
-25. Sa tjesi Partia.
Ushtaraku u ndje i pafjalë dhe i tepërt para këtij pagani shpellash, i cili dënimet dhe ridënimet i kalonte duke fërkuar bërthama mbi shkallët e burgut, ndërsa i tundej e gjithë shpatulla e gjerë sa një gur mulliri. Mbasi i jepte bërthamës formën që donte, me marifetet dhe durimin e tij të trashë, e shponte tej e tej, për së gjati a së gjeri. Me ndonjë gozhdë të fshehur, ai e dinte se ku. Bërthamat i fuste në një fill dhe i bënte tespihe. Të cilat i shiste për një paketë cigaresh Partizani (Ah, parti!...zanët...). Me paketat pastaj, me valutën e burgut, mund të siguronte sheqer a ca djathë.
Xhafën e Lumës e trajtonin si të marrë. Ai nuk i fliste njeriu. Veç me vete dhe me zë të lartë. Shpesh përsëriste ndonjë frazë lajmi, të orës 20, të dëgjuar në televizor. E mërmëriste, ja mëshonte me zë të lartë, me buçima, gjithë ditën, kudo, qeshte. Gju me gju me popullin. Paarëja, ha-ha-ha-a-a-a! Apo kaq kile mish për frymë në fshat. Na i morën frymën dhe mishin! Dhe gjurin.
Kur i thashë se unë jam kan msus në Lumë, bash në fshatin e tij, u përsuall si një ari, gjithë mosbesim. Po kur i fola për Livadhet e Mdhaja, për Lakun e Erës, për lagjet Mzhush e Barruq, për varrezat e braktisura apo për pleq të dëgjuar në të gjithë krahinën apo për kulakun e Vilës, të shpallur nga që duhej dhe u gjet një kokëkrisur, i cili u fut me gjithë kalë në një klub, në qytetin e Kukësit, e kur i thashë se unë kam punuar e vëllanë e tij, ja u njoh cullt, u mallëngjye, shqeu sytë dhe gojën, i shkëlqyen gjithë dhëmbët e bardhë, më besoi dhe shau komunizmin që ja ka marrë pulat fshatit shqiptar.
-Sankohet burri për pula, or ti shoq!  thashë dhe i vura dorën mbi sup.
-E di, e di, edhe gjratë i kanë ba koprativ, por der ktu ka mbrri puna, or msus! Der te mshjellja e pulave. Lihet katundi pa to? Sasht ma katund, masandej.  Heshti. Mthuj, tvërtetën, Shaba em, a të dul dëshmimtar?
-Jo-gënjeva.
-Tu rritët ndera!  u gajas.  Jam vetëm  ofshau.  Dhe bahesh budallë, or ti shoq!
-Dëgjo, Xhafë, - i thashë seriozisht  tre veta bisedojnë. Dy  kuvendojnë. Një i vetëm  filozofon.
Dhe ai më tha po aq serioz, po më me dëshpërim:
-Nji shpirt nuk asht nji shpirt. Dy shpirtna janë nji gjysm shpirti. Tre shpirtna janë një shpirt.
Më mahniti përgjigja e marrokut nga Luma. Si ta kuptoja, si brengë për familjen, mall mbi përmbajtjen e jetës?
-Ndashç me ti la rrobat, mos kij marre, mi jep mue. Sdue paketë prej teje. Veç sapunin, se smuj...
-Jo,jo. Më thuaj, me se mund të të ndihmoj?
-Ti ke ba libër?
-Smë lanë.
-Gjynah! Dikush duhet me i dëshmu kto, me i shkrue! Dhe ngriti putrën mbi burgun.
Edhe kur unë sisha më aty, ai vazhdonte të rrinte ashtu i shtangur, shkëmb i gërryer, i shkulur.

----------


## Dita

*f.239*


Takimet speciale...të flesh një natë me gruan në dhomat poshtë, afër komandës, i ruajtur ose i përgjuar nga policia e burgut. Natyrisht, këtë të drejtë mund ta fitoje me punë sfilitëse e sjellje sublime dhe përveç zilisë që ngjallin edhe përgojohen. Unë të sjell gruan këtu? Ulërin dikush zëulët. Kurrë! Po këtu jam dhe unë, këmbëngul tjetri. Këtu le të mbes, por gruan se thërras për të fjetur një natë këtej. Që kur të dalë, të gjithë e dinë çbëri. Me burrin e vet, mbrohet tjetri. E pastaj? Ma ngacmojnë policët.
Malësorët pothuaj skërkonin takime speciale. Veç po të lejonin dhe djalin aty që ta gdhinin gjithë natën të tre së bashku. Përndryshe...Lirinë na i kanë marrë...nderin sja u japim!
Ne i shihnim herët në mëngjes, pas telave me gjemba si pas një tyli të egër të një dasme makabër, ato gra kur dilnin nga dhomat e takimeve natore. Të largëta, të ëndërrta. Sikur kishin ftohtë. Nxitonin si të trembura. Pasqyrime ujore shtojzavallesh. Veshur me gjethnajë pyjesh. Penelopa që endin rrezet e diellit të dytë dhe presin, presin nën ndjelljet kërcënuese të fqinjit, brigadierit në punë, operativëve, luftës së klasave, diktaturës. Ndërsa ata, burrat e tyre, të burgosurit e këtyre takimeve dalldisëse, ngjisnin shkallët ngadalë, paksa të përgjumur, me një si ekstazë, më të freskët se kurrë, me një gëzim të trishtuar apo me një trishtim të gëzuar. Sipas ritualit, u ofronin bashkëvuajtësve nga një cigare ose karamele apo të dyja bashkë. Merre, pata takim...special. Falemnderit! U bashkofshi sa më shpejt! I paç mirë gjithmonë! Dhe i kapte një keqardhje për të tjerët. U vinte turp nga ajo copëz lumturie si ëmbëlsirë e ndëjtur.
Dhe kish nga ata që kërkonin të bënin një fëmijë. Po ti vetë kështu ja jep lejen gruas të bëjë çtë dojë me të tjerët, kundërshtonte ndonjë mik i ngushtë i tyre. Dhe thotë ajo pastaj se e kam me burrin, atje në burg, në takimin special. Sështë ashtu, unë kam besim! Ndryshe çu kuptua, le të ndahet. E ruajti familjen nga shkatërrimi i madh, do të dijë nga shkatërrimet e vogla. Më vonë sdo të mundim të bëjmë dot fëmijë, ndoshta. A do të lirohemi ndonjëherë?...Le të jem i lirë me fëmijën tim.




*f.242*


Kish nga ata, sidomos shkodranët, që i shkruanin familjes e i tregonin si qe vrarë i shtrenjti i tyre, ku, çkishte thënë, i kujt ishte faji, patjetër i minierës së shkatërruar, por më shumë i shtetit. I ushtarit që qëlloi, por më shumë i Partisë. Këtë të burgosur thirreshin lart për të dhënë llogari për letrën. Pse e bëtë? Për familjen e të vrarit. Po akuzat? Për të vërtetën. Po ne këtë letër nuk e nisim kurrë dhe e fusim në dosje tu rëndojë tërë jetën, juve dhe atyre që do të vijnë pas jush! Dhe ne prandaj e bëmë, të jetë dëshmi për ju dhe për ne. Ju dosjet i siguroni mirë dhe i çmoni më shumë se njerëzit. Përjashta, armiq. Vëruni hekurat. Në birucë çojini shpejt! 1 vit ju është ndalur korrespondenca dhe takimi. Kemi 10 vjet që nuk i takojmë, nuk u japin leje nga internimi. Përse je dënuar ti? Për shpërndarje traktesh në qytet. Dhe je ridënuar në burg? Po, me 10 vjet të tjera. Përktheva Dostojevskin. Je Nazim Ibrahimi ti? Kam qenë.

..................................................  ....................



Të ulërija, të rënkoja, të shkruaja një roman me akte dramash, një skenar, një epope me vaje, tja tregoja dikujt, të paktën, ta thosha me vete, spo duroja. Ja fillimi. Rruga. Ndërsa pranë portës së madhe të burgut një grua dhe, jo, dy gra, asnjë burrë, presin të takojnë një të burgosur, gruaja e moshuar e ka fjalë, kurse tjetra, e re dhe e bukur, e ka të fejuar, jo, të dashur dhe ashtu siç nuk ndodh te ne, ka ardhur ta takojë dhe në këtë kohë, përtej telave me gjemba, lart, nga gryka e përbindshme e galerisë, dalin një grup i leckosur të burgosurish, mbajnë në krahë një të plagosur rëndë, të përgjakur, i ka rënë shkëmbi. Duan ta çojnë sa më parë në infermieri. Oficeri i rojës del te porta e madhe dhe, siç e kanë zakon, thërret me sa fuqi ka: eeej, çka ndodhur? Polici që shoqëron grupin e të burgosurve ja kthen: zuri shkëmbi poshtë një të burgosur. Të dy bërtasin si malësorët nga njëri mal në tjetrin. Thonë dhe emrin e të vrarit. Eshtë ai, të cilin presin të takojnë dy gratë te porta. Ndërsa nënës i bie të fikët, e dashura e sulmon me të qara për nga telat me gjemba, do të hidhet për matanë. Rojet qëllojnë dhe e vrasin. Epilog. Varianti zyrtar: tentativë për arratisje të organizuar nga jashtë për të shpërthyer burgun dhe nga brënda për të dalë nga burgu. Forcat mbrojtëse e mposhtin rebelimin. Mbeten të vrarë një prostitutë dhe një i burgosur. Dosjet mbyllen. Futen në arkivin e zi.

----------


## Dita

*f.273*


-Njoha Kasëm Trebeshinën në kaushë, kur dola nga spitali. E ke dëgjuar këtë shkrimtar? 
-Po, po. E kam dëgjuar nga Bashkim Shehu, djali i Kryeministrit, kishte lidhje farefisnore, kështu thoshte, kushëri nga e ëma. Ka qenë partizan, pastaj në Bashkimin Sovjetik për studime, më duket se kushte luftuar dhe në Spanjë. Dhe ai kishte guxuar të kërkonte leje ta linin të ikte nga Shqipëria për mungesë lirie. Eshtë i çuditshëm. Dhe e futën në burg. Shkruante tregime që patën bërë përshytpje.
-Edhe shkruan  u entuziazmua profesori. Kasem Trebeshina është shumë interesant. Të tijat janë përkthimet e dramave të Lorkës, botuar pa emër përkthyesi. I ka bërë dhe një letër-akuzë Enver Hoxhës, kështu më tha. A nuk i nderon kjo gjithë njerëzit e vërtetë të letrave? Bravo! Duhet të jemi krenarë me trimërinë e tij! Po sa bukur tregonte! Kishte dalë kundër realizmit socialist qysh në Moskë, student. Dhe e përjashtuan, më tregoi vetë. Kishte shkruar një dramë për Qezarin. Qe ngritur nga varri për të bërë Luftën e Tretë Botërore si strateg i madh. Dhe ndërsa ecte nëpër shekullin tonë, pyeste shoqëruesit se çështë kjo gjë, po ajo, për çshihte e çdëgjonte. Kaq e shëmtuar ju duk kjo botë, pa nder dhe burrëri, gjithçka e bjerrur fare, sa u tërhoq duke thënë: bëjeni vetë luftën tuaj, unë po iki. Dhe Qezari shkoi prapë në varr.
-E fortë - thashë.  A do ta sillnin Kasëm Trebeshinën në Spaç?
-Sbesoj  tha profesori.  Sështë për punë në galeri. Kishte dhe një shok tjetër, Mehmet Myftiu, i burgosur si ai, shkrimtar desident si ai.




*f.281*


-Po Enver Hoxha ka pirë gjak fëmijësh. Eshtë e vërtetë. E tregon biri i një ministri në burg  tha njeriu afër arkitektit.  I kanë bërë difuzion me gjak bebesh të porsalindura. Se e rinovonte, po përdor shprehjen e tij për Partinë, ky lloj gjaku, i bënte mirë. Dhe mbytën ja 20 bebe në maternitetin e Tiranës. Sigurimi në bashkëpunim me doktorët e vet agjentë, me nëndrejtorat. Ata janë më të rrezikshmit. Nuk e besoni? Çmë shikoni kështu? Lexoni veprën e Enver Hoxhës dhe do të gjeni një telegram ngushëllimi që ai i dërgon spitalit, sepse ka marrë vesh se 20 foshnja kanë vdekur gjatë lindjes, dhe, po të shihet data e telegramit, pra dhe e kësaj masakre, është e përafërt me datat kkur diktatorit ë sëmurë i jepej gjak i ri. Asnjë masë nuk morën mbi personelin e spitalit, përkundrazi...
-Mjaft! Na tmerrove!  u çoroditëm, jo vetëm prej asaj që dëgjuam, por edhe pse e dëgjuam, që u ndodhëm tani këtu, gjëmë mbi gjëmë kjo. Mund të krijonin një grup armiqësor me ne e mund të pushkatonin një dyzinë.






*f.295*


Burrë i ditur në Burrel, thonë, është Pjetër Arbnori. Prift është ky? Jo, ka qenë mësues. Shkruan romane. Po ta pëlqeu shkrimin Pjetri, ta dish, je autor me vlerë. Kush do të bëjë poezinë më të bukur për dritën e hënës, do ti jap 1 kg duhan që më ka ardhur nga shtëpia, u thotë Pjetri shokëve të dhomës së vet. Vërtet çujvarë drite, një tuberkuloz floriri poetësh, derdhej në frëngji. Kurse hëna sdukej, jo se e kishin zënë retë, por muret qikllopike. Drita e hënës sikur gurgullonte nga nata e universit të vogël përtej. E meritonte këtë konkurs. U zgjodh juria. Dhe si poezi më të bukurën votoi atë të kolonjarit Luan Burimi. Ngjan pak me Alfred De Myse-në. Jo, jo është origjinale. Ka frymëzimin popullor të krahinës së vet. Eshtë stili i tij kështu. Urime, Luan! E mrekullueshme ideja jote, Pjetër, për këtë konkurs në burg! Asnjë gazetë nuk do të shkruajë për të, sdo të flasin radiot, televizioni. Poetët jashtë, ata të realizmit socialist, marrin çmime të mëdha, me poema për diktatorin, për komunizmin, Partinë, u japin dekorata atyre, para, studio, udhëtime jashtë shtetit. E ata asgjë nuk thonë, jo protestë, jo, por një mërmërimë. Të paktën këtë konkurs poetik në burg, dhe sështë i pari, për një hënë që skursen ta derdhë dritën dhe për ne, të dënuarit, kujtoheni.







*f.297*


Po Enveri është çmendur vërtet tani. Tregojnë ata që punojnë përreth se e kanë parë të dalë në dritare dhe përqesh rojet, u nxjerr gjuhën, apo vë gishtin e madh në hundën e vet dhe dridh gjithë dorën e hapur si erashkë e bën: mu-mu-mu. U shqyem gazit me një Enver të lajthitur gjeneralisht, e ndërkohë kështu drejton Partinë dhe vendin dhe është dishepulli më i lavdishëm sot i Marksit, Engelsit, Leninit, Stalinit. Dhe i Dimitrovit, e qeshnim me lotë. Sepse duhet përmbushur emri M.e.l.s.e.d. Çakrostish i shëmtuar, i tmerrshëm, thuaj. Si u vënë fëmijëve emra të tillë, po Mao Ce Dun ka? Tani jo, ja u kanë hequr kujt e kish. Ka qenë vënë edhe emri Hitler, e di ti?. Do ja kenë shkulur me gjithë kokën. Politizimi i emrave. Po Tanks ja kanë vënë ndonjë fëmije? Sa si duroja dot lodrat me armë! Thonë se Dulla është sëmurë për vdekje. Cili Dullë? Enveri pra. Më duket se nuk do ti mbarojë dot 100 libra, kish thënë një ish kuzhinier i bllokut të udhëheqjes. Që e kishin futur në burg, pasi pushkatuan ministrin e tij, i cili kur kishte qenë për gjah dikur, ja kishte pëlqyer gatimin dhe nga pylli e mori kuzhinier të vetin. Pse të zgjodhi ty dhe jo një tjetër, ai tradhëtari i Partisë? Fajin ta ka një dorë kripë, i thoshin ne me shaka, tu kishe hedhur pjatave pak më shumë kripë, që të mos ishe sot në burg. Guzhinieri është njeri politika dhe ushqimet kanë karakter klasor. Po kripë pse nuk hodhe një çikë më shumë. Pse nuk thua helm dhe qeshnim. Po Enveri se i bën vetë veprat e veta, vazhdonim ne diskutimin. Kur ai i lexon ato, thotë: po më pëlqeka, mirë e paskam thënë këtë, shpërblehini se janë lodhur. Shkrimtarët duhen çmuar, janë thesar i Partisë...Dhe jep porosi për të bërë një tjetër, psh, me kujtime. Eshtë një kombinat i tërë që shkruan dhe shkruan për të. Eshtë e vërtetë. Unë i di emrat se kush ka punuar me librin Kur lindi Partia e kush me Vitet e vegjëlisë, Kur hidheshin themelet, Mes njerëzve të thjeshtë, ishin kolegët tanë, shokët, po tregonte shkrimtari ynë i burgut. Dhe tani në ndonjë vepër të re kuptoj herë stilin e njërit e herë të tjetrit. Hrushovianët ja kanë bërë me qëllim të keq. Ka idiotësira të mëdha. Seç thotë për kundërrevolucionin hungarez. Hë, i kapët ata që ngritën krye, pyet Enveri në Budapest. Jo, na ikën, shoku Enver, iu përgjigjën. Por kapni të tjerë dhe i pushkatoni, thotë Enveri. E ata, hungarezët, më panë në sy, shkruhet në libër sikur donin të më thoshin: Mos jeni gjë i çmendur, shoku Enver!? Marrina krimanale i gjen Enverit sa të duash. Pse, te libri Me Stalinin, ku kanë vënë në kopertinë një fotografi të falsifikuar, montazh, Enveri me Stalinin bashkë. Nejse, i thotë në këtë libër mediokër Stalini Enverit: mos jeni ju shqiptarët me origjinë nga albanët e Kaukazit? E Enveri thotë: se di. Stalini merr në telefon menjëherë një gjuhëtar rus të shquar dhe sikur dëshpërohen të dy për përgjigjen negative. Më thuaj një fjalë shqip, i thotë Stalini Enverit. Siç duket kërkon ta zbulojë ai këtë lidhje, të shqiptarëve me Kaukazin. Enveri thotë, më duket: peshqir a dhuratë. Jo, është turqisht, i përgjigjet Stalini. Dhe hanë të dy darkë me fasule. E ka libri, të betohem, shqyhemi gazit ne. Dhe hanë të dy darkë me fasule. E ka libri, të betohem, shqyhemi gazit ne. Një diktator është i vlefshëm për të vdekur, perifrazoi Bajo Hygoin e vet. Dhe shtoi: në burgun e Burrelit ishte dhe arkitekti i atij burgu, i dënuar dhe i binte murit me kokë: Bo-bo, bum, çpaskam bërë, një ferrë, gjëmonte deri sa u çmend.
Atje ka qenë dhe Petro Marko, nisi të rrëfejë shkrimtari ynë. Në burgun e Burrelit ai e shkroi romanin Hasta la vista. Të paktën atje e nisi. Kur vajti vullnetar në Luftën e Spanjës, me intelektualë të tjerë të shquar si Skënder Luarasi, ishte dhe kryeministri Mehmet Shehu, nëpër llogoret e asaj lufte, Petroja u njoh me Heminguejin, i cili xhironte betejat. Ishte i ngarkuar rëndë me kamera, e pati me vete dhe kur e arrestuan këta. Po shih çndodh. Drejtori i burgut të Burrelit...Bbbrrrr...Burrrrreli! Bbb(u)rrrrr(eli)!...kishte një pasion: shkonte qeli më qeli dhe mblidhte stilografët e intelektualëve. Sidomos atyreve që do të pushkatoheshin dhe i rendiste në xhepin e brendshëm të xhaketës së vet. Shkon për inspektim në burg vetë Mehmet Shehu dhe, kur mbërrin në qelinë e bashkëluftëtarit të tij të Spanjës, të Petro Markos, e pyet: He, si je? Çtë jem, i thotë Petroja zymtë, kur stilografin tim ma ka drejtori i burgut tuaj. Të paktën ti kthehet Heminguejit, tha me ironi dhe rrëmbimthi i kap xhaketën drejtorit, ja hap. Në xhepin e brendshëm shkëlqyen kapset vezulluese të stilografëve, rradhë si këmbët e verdha të shpendëve që i mbajnë gjahtarët për të dëshmuar çkanë vrarë. Kryeministri iku vrik duke përplasur derën e qelisë. Petro Marko lirohet nga burgu, të nesërmen, por herë i ndalonin një libër me poezi e herë një roman, pastaj një dramë. Dhe gjithë tirazhin e nisnin në fabrikën e letrës për ta bërë prapë letër. Pastaj e urdhëronin të qethej, se shumë i ishin rritur flokët e bukur, dredha-dredha.

----------


## Dita

Vazhdim i perzgjedhjeve nga libri: *Rruget e ferrit (Burgologji)*




*f. 381*


*VRASJA TJETER*


Vetë kërkoi të dilte në punë, po, po në galeri. Mbas uljes së dënimit, tani i mbeteshin më pak se një vit burg. Ta pakësonte këtë kohë ferri dhe se mos merrte ndonjë lek. Askujt nuk i punohej. Vagonat i shtynim si të verbër a ndoshta ata na merrnin zvarrë, me atë trokëllimë barbare rrotash. Dhe lopata me mineral vdekjeje nuk ngrihej dot. E rëndë si me materje të një planeti tjetër. Martelat lehnin pa pushim, sokëllinin për të na çmendur, nëse kishte mbetur pa u çmendur diçka nga ne, brënda në kraharor apo në kafkë.
Kazmat dhe lopatat ngjanin me gjymtyrët tona të këputura, cungje të gjalla. O normën o shpirtin! Po ku na ka mbetur shpirt neve? Kur mbaron normën, ka mbaruar dhe shpirti. Ja, po hidhnim materialin nga vagoni në trimozhat jashtë e tërë ajo rrokullimë rrapëlluese ishin gurët e jetës tonë të bërë gurë varresh.
Tropojanit të gjatë para ca ditësh i kishte i biri në takim.
-Mçoj nana  tha  tka pa keq nandërr.
-Mir jam. Më pak se një vit burg mka ngelë - dhe i biri iku i përmalluar.
Tropojani i gjatë dhe i dobët doli nga galeria si përhënur, megjithëse nën tokë ka errësirë, jo hënë. Dielli i vrau sytë. Shumë po shndriste, por pak nxehtë. Diell dimëror. Seç po kërkonte. Dukej sikur e harroi atë që kërkonte. Një copë dru të fortë a një copë hekur. E donte tubisti për të ndrequr tubin e çarë në frontin e tij, se ndryshe ajri skish forcë të vinte martelin në lëvizje, nuk rrotullohej baromina për të bërë birat në shkëmb. 
-Dil jashtë po deshe dhe kërko  i tha tubisti.  Do ketë sa të duash nëpër hedhurina  dhe seç po shtrëngonte me çelësin e madh.
Në krahasim me kampin, me dergjjen atje dhe urinë e pashpresë, dalja në punë të bën mirë, i bën mirë trupit dhe mendjes. Bën diçka që vlen, stë duket vetja kotsikoti. Sikur ke më shumë liri në punë. Liria të rinon. Ja, mund të punuakam. Spaskam vdekur. Mund ta gjej një copëz dru a hekur. Tropojani i gjatë endej përqark. Atje tej do të ketë. Dhe zdrypi rrëpirës së ulët në drejtim të telave me gjemba të rrethimit. Tabela ndalim kalimi o qe mënjanuar nga era e slexohej nga ana këtej o shiu e bora e kishin xhvoshkur nga gërmat duke e bërë të kotë. Ca thanë se sishte fare tabelë dhe e ngulën atje mbas vrasjes. Tropojanit të gjatë ju duk se andej do ta gjente atë që po kërkonte. U përkul mbi pirgun e parë të dheut. E dëgjoi breshërinë e plumbave, ndjeu akullin e nxehtë të njërit prej tyre ti futej në trup, më therës se çdo reumatizëm a kafshim, thikë zjarri, pa gjakun e vet, ra dhe nuk u ngrit dot më.
Ushtari nga kulla e vendrojes mezi e priti këtë çast, që i burgosuri të kalonte në zonën e ndaluar, pranë telave me gjemba të rrethimit dhe pa asnjë thirrje paralajmëruese Ndal, thirra do të thosh ai më vonë, por sdo jetë dëgjuar se njëkohësisht zbrazi dhe armën, pra tërhoqi këmbëzën e automatikut dhe plumbat u derdhën mbi trupin e robit përtej. Po priste gjithë mllef dhe epsh, që, nëse ngrihej i vrari i tij, të zbrazte gjithë karikatorin e vdekjes.
Tubisti u ndodh aty, te hyrja e galerisë, e pa ndodhinë vrastare dhe ulëriu duke zënë sytë me duar. Pastaj u vërsul për te bashkëvuajtësi i rënë, por një Ndaaal i tmerrshëm, bëri ti ngrijnë hapat. Çshtangu. I zverdhur pa andej nga i erdhi britma e huaj, përtej telave me gjemba. Për andej lëvizi. Ushtari, i përngjashëm me atë tjetrin, bërtiti prapë: Ndal! Do të qëllojë dhe ty...dhe bëri me dorë tej. Përbindëshi i drunjtë ku kishte hipur, sikur u trand. Kurse mbi përbindëshin tjetër, ushtari tjetër, mbante armën gati, sa të kaptonte dhe i burgosuri tjetër në zonën e vdekjes e të vërviste vetëtimat e tia. Dy përbindëshat e drunjtë po trokonin rëndshëm për këtej dhe të burgosurit, në largësi të barabartë mes tyre, mes vdekjes dhe jo vdekjes, nuk i bëhej të kthehej pas.
Tropojani i gjatë, i shtrirë mbi tokën që vazhdimisht hapej dhe e përpinte thellësi pas thellësie, marramendshëm, sikur rrokullisej një pishë, e kisha zgjedhur për arkivol, pse dërrasa e pishës është më e mira për arkivol, nuk e di, nuk e di, ah, pse kjo zhurmë, pse kjo heshtje, doli ëndrra jote, ku-ku, qyqja unë, pse, ku po shkon, të pastë nana, dhe pisha shkulte leshrat. Pse smë mori mua exheli? Jo, jo, mua më kishte caktuar, fikej zëri i të birit. Dhe i hapte sytë sikur shihte në e kishte gjetur atë copëz dru-a-hekur për të cilën e qëlluan. Zgjati dorën, ngadalë një shekull, dhe afroi atë copëz pyll të vdekur te koka. Tej zbardhëllente guri i tij i përjetësisë. Zot, mos më lërë këtu, mço në bjeshkë...
Askush nuk afrohej dot. Kishin ngrirë përreth. Ushtarët ishin gati të hapnin zjarr. Duhej të vinte komanda dhe ekspertizuesit e vrasjes. Njeriu i rënë ftohej atje, rrëzë telave me gjemba, vdekshmërisht indiferentë. U ndje një trok. Mos po përçohej kështu një rrahje zemre prej dheu?
Kali plak i burgut, me një ngut hyjnor, ngjiti pllajëzën e xhveshur, hovi shkallinave buzë shkëmbinjve dhe ngarendi për atje ku njeriu po jepte shpirt. Natyrisht ushtarët skishin urdhër të qëllonin mbi një kalë, aq më tepër të kampit. Ja, mbërriti. Tundi disa herë kryet sikur donte të largonte një vegim dhe të afronte një tjetër dhe ndodhi habia, u përul aty, ra më gjunjë. Zgjati turirin e ngrohtë mbi kurmin e njeriut dhe po e mbushte me frymë si me bekime. Pa gjakun e njeriut dhe plagën. Sytë e mëdhenj të kalit u mbushën me lotë si sytë e njeriut. Po qanin pa zë të dy.
-Sa kohë kaloi kështu?
-Se di. Shumë.
-Pastaj?
-Erdhën të komandës. Mjeku i burgut, por smund të afroheshin dot. Duhej të vinin akt-ekspertizuesit.
(-Cilët, ata të poezive të mia?)
-Kur ata erdhën, të vdekurin e vunë mbi një barelë dhe e çuan në morg.
-Pse ka morg këtu?
-Në kamp, njëlloj është. Pas vinte kali plak. I zbriste shkallët si një shenjt.
Kishte mbaruar dita e parë pas amnistisë. Ishim vrarë të gjithë.





*f. 401*

Diktaturat e majta dhe të djathta kanë shumë frikë nga librat. Prandaj ato i bëjnë të gjitha që nga zhdukja e dorëshkrimeve e deri te likuidimi fizik i autorëve. Në Berlin hitlerianët dogjën mes entuziazmit 10.000 libra. Doganierët në Angli dogjën 499 copë të Uliksit të Xhoisit. Në Kinë gardistët e kuq disa ditë me radhë digjnin biblën. Ndërkaq filloi aktiviteti i fshehtë i botuesve. Samizdat quhet. Kështu u shtyp në Bashkimin Sovjetik Doktor Zhivago, më 1956.
-Thirre doktorin, se po më bie të fikët. Mjaft!





*****

Po diktatura shqiptare ja u kaloi të gjithëve. Sepse brenda dënimit të madh zbatoheshin prapë dënime të tjera dhe prapë dënime brenda dënimeve, të befta mizore, shfarosëse. Dënon librin, autorin, fisin e tij në disa breza, lexuesin, shitësin, librarinë, rrugën, të vdekurin, varret, skeletet, të palindurit.
Enver Hoxha ishte i pakënaqur nga imituesit e tij të lashtë, nga diktatorë e perandorë, edhe pse domenet e tyre zinin gjysmën e botës, prapëseprapë ishin vogëlanë të metë. Të gjithë ata të paktën sillnin libra në vendin e tyre si pre lufte. Enver Hoxha i nxirrte jashtë dhe e boshatiste Atdheun me vullnetin e vet.

Shteti komunist i urrente bibliotekat, sidomos ato të vjetrat. Jam i bindur, kam prova. Edhe pse shtiret për të kundërtën. Që gjatë luftës partizanët merrnin urdhëra të digjnin libra e njëkohësisht kishin burgje. Kupton ti apo jo? Burgje dhe në zonat e paçliruara. Burgje shëtitës. Një karrocë të mbyllur që e ruante një fshatar me pushkë apo njerëz zë pranguar që i merrnin zvarrë me vete dhe në shtëpitë ku bujtnin, ndërsa në një odë ja shtronin me të ngrëna, tjetrën e shtronin në qeli burgu. Aty flaknin robin të lidhur kokë e këmbë. Po çka bërë i ziu? Ti çojmë për të ngrënë, për të pirë? Të ngordhë si qen. Eshtë nacionalist. Dhe ka florinj të fshehur, e dimë. Po vetëm libra i gjetëm gjatë bastisjes. E po zgjidheni atëherë, lutej i zoti i shtëpisë.
Në Tiranë ishte libraria e bukur Lumo Skëndo e Mithat Frashërit, birit të Abdylit, nipi i Naimit dhe Samiut. E tëra evropiane, me frona ku mund të uleshe e të lexoje ose të kundroje raftet plot. Gjeje çdo gjë të rëndësishme të shkruar mbi Shqipërinë në botë, me të gjitha alfabetet. Atdheu lind nga pak te çdo libër e kudo tjetër vdes nga pak, thuhej në atë mjedis. Sa, sa libra ka zoti Mithat, 40.000? E pabesueshme. I ka lexuar të gjitha? Jo, jo, rëndësi ka ti lexojmë  ne. Tek ti, dhe po nuk e bleve dot librin, e merr, e lexon dhe e kthen prapë. Çfisnik! Naimjan vërtet! Eshtë luftëtar dhe e urren pushkën. Mos ju përgjigjni me armë komunistëve, porosiste. Jo, luftë vëllavrasëse. Mithat bej, kur ne na kapin ata, na pushkatojnë si ballistë, e kur i zemë ne, ju dërgoni shkresa për ti lënë të lirë. Ta dish, po të zunë, zotrote, do të ta thyejnë penën dhe dorën që shkruan. Edhe gjuhën ta shkulin ata. Qaje librarinë.
-Hekuran, çtë bëjmë?  e pyeste tim atë Mithat Frashëri.
-Do bëjmë tonën. Fajtorët kryesorë janë larg. Ky këtu është populli.
-Me çshoh, do ta humbim betejën, por jo luftën. Ajo do të jetë e gjatë dhe e rëndë.
-Filloje që këtu, Mithat bej, në librari, ke komunistë që punojnë. Ja, ai çuni...
-Ska gjë. Aq më mirë. Janë vëllezërit tanë. Le të mendojë si të dojë, mjafton të dojë mëmëdheun, të punojë për të. Shikoji librat, të ndryshëm janë kundërshtarë në ato që thonë ndonjëherë, me ide të ndryshme, por bashkë rrinë, të urtë. Me librin nisin të gjitha.




*2.*


Në fshatin Brusnje, nga andej jam unë, partizanët i vunë flakën shtëpisë tre katëshe të Shero Eminit, pjesmarrës në Luftën e Vlorës, të 20 dhe në oborr hodhën kapicë librat e bibliotekës së Ago Agajt, të birit. I kishte mbledhur me vite kur kishte qenë në Austri e më vonë ministër. Mbasi librat u bënë shkrumb i zi, sikur të ishin djegur shpirtra, partizanët u larguan.
Smë erdhi dhe aq keq për shtëpinë, se gurë gjejmë prapë, por për librat e djalit, ofshau plaka. Ishte viti 1943.



*3.*


Në Vlorë, në vitin e Eqrem Bej Vlorës, gjendej një nga bibliotekat më të vyera në Ballkan, me libra të lashtë, enciklopedira, doracakë e deri te qitapë të prurë nga Perandoria Osmane. Kudo që shkonte nëpër Evropë, Eqrem Beu sillte veç libra, libra, libra. Shqipëria nuk çlirohet vetëm me pushkë, por edhe me libra. Kur firmoset Akti i Pavarësisë, ai bën pjesë në Pleqësinë me në krye Ismail Qemalin. Flamuri që ngrihet në Vlorë, është i tiji, ja kishte dhuruar arbëreshi Aleks Kastrioti, pasardhës i Skënderbeut. Marigoja qëndisi tjetrin, atë që do të valvitej përjetë në Selinë e Qeverisë. Nejse, Eqrem Beu, i arratisur në Romë, shkon në ambasadën e atdheut të tij atje dhe kërkon takim me atasheun ushtarak a konsullin e Enver Hoxhës.
-Mund të bëni çtë doni me familjen time  i thotë, - por jo me bibliotekën. Eshtë pasuri kombëtare.
Nuk dihet çrelacion çoi atasheu a konsulli në Tiranë, por kamionët erdhën në Vlorë dhe i ngarkuan me librat e bibliotekës së Eqrem beut dhe i nisën për në Jugosllavi. Pati një mosmarrëveshje në Pogradec. I ndalën aty kamionet për ca kohë. Por më pas u ngrit trari i postobllokut dhe libri kaloi kufirin. Po atë ditë gruaja dhe vajza e Eqrem Beut u çuan në internim, në brendësi të vendit.
Dhe këto quhen vitet e para të çlirimit.




*4.*


Edhe nga bibliotekat e shkodrës, nga ato të françeksanëve, të jezuitëve, të shoqatave, botuesve, nga bibliotekat private, etj. Etj. U morën libra, libra pafund, historikë, gjeografikë, arkeologjikë, dorëshkrime dhe objekte relike, numizmatika dhe me autokollona u nisën për në Jugosllavi. Çmbetej këtu, kontrollohej prapë dhe një pjesë shkonte në bibliotekën e re të qytetit dhe pjesa tjetër digjej nga Sigurimi i shtetit. As pushtuesit nuk janë sjellë kaq keq me librat tanë. Bibliotekat e vjetra, ato të Apolonisë e të Dyrrahut të shekullit I para Krishtit u grabitën gjatë luftrave të ndryshme. Po ku janë bibliotekat e Gjirokastrës, Filatit, Himarës, të shekujve XIII e XIV? Korça në shekullin XVIII kishte 4000 vëllime. Kishin biblioteka Voskopoja, Vithkuqi, Sevasteri. Gjatë Rilindjes shoqëritë dhe klubet bënë biblioteka.
Më 1922 u krjiua biblioteka kombëtare në Tiranë. Solli librat e Komisisë Letrare të Shkodrës, ja 3000 më duket, po aq edhe nga shoqëria Vllaznia. Gjithë fondin e Mithat Frashërit.
Sot vërtet shtohen bibliotekat si bunkerët, por pakësohen vlerat e tyre. Ka 4000 biblioteka, i thënçin, edhe në kooperativa bujqësore, veç me librat e politikë të partisë. Dhe me një përgjegjës që i raporton operativit të zonës se çthonë për këtë libër e atë autor e për gazetat e për brigadierin e nëse infermierja e fshatit bën apo sbën dashuri.
Pastaj u krijuan Fondet Rezervë të bibliotekave, ku mbi kapakët e librave shenjohej një R, që donte të thosh: libër që su jepet lexuesve, është i rezervuar për përdorim të brendshëm e të veçantë, për specialistë të letërsisë, bashkëpunëtorë shkencorë, por nëse do të ishin dhe bashkëpunëtorë të sigurimit të shtetit. Më pas u shfaqën inicialet SH.R.; Shumë Rezervë. Librat me këtë damkë pothuaj nuk i jepeshin kërkujt, vetëm atyre të Komiteti Qendror të PPSH.
Gjithnjë e më shpesh dëgjonim për libra të ndaluar, sepse ishin të verdhë. Të verdhë? Kopertina, fletët? Janë si meiti? Jo, jo, të verdhë në përmbajtje, janë borgjezo-revizionist, si të thuash, të sëmurë me verdhëz, me tuberkuloz, vetëm fare. Të bëjnë meit. Të shtrijnë përdhe Tmerr! Ke lexuar të tillë? Jo, kam frikë, sdihet çbëj pastaj. Janë botuar para çlirimit. Kujt i thua çlirim ti, pushtimit të këtyre? Dëgjo këtu ti, dëgjo, për librat e verdhë se ke për të skuqur më kot. Ata në një faqe kanë dy kollona. Pra lexon një kollonë dhe nuk hidhesh në faqen tjetër, por në kollonën tjetër të po asaj faqeje. E çka të tmerrshme kjo? Janë titujt që bëjnë të zbehesh menjëherë, të bie alivan. Ja, Ura e psherëtimave, Dy të vdekur në një qivur, Juda Makabé, Gjenerali i Ushtrisë së vdekur, Zonja me Kamelie, Manon Lesko, Tre mosketierët, Përbindëshi, Tuneli. Ouuuu! Po ti duhet të jesh shumë armik, ditke tërë këto! Ku ta dish si do të jetë Kadareja me qefin në dorë dhe me kosë, e kishe parë ndonjëherë? Kjo qenka letërsi dyllë e verdhë...
Dëgjo çu bë pastaj, u kalua në krijimet e Fondit të zi të bibliotekave ose në burgjet e librave a në katakombet e tyre, ku rroposen vepra të ndaluar mëkatare. Vetëm 1 kopje. Të tjerat asgjësoheshin.

----------


## Dita

*5.*


Qeshja dhe në burg kur kujtoja se në qytetin e vogël të Lezhës, ku unë shkoja shpesh për të kaluar miqtë e mi ahere, Rudolf Markun, Ndoc Gjetjen...dhe ata, krahas shakave armiqësore që bënim, më treguan se Ndoci, pasi kryen shkollën e lartë, kërkon të punojë në bibliotekën e qytetit. Jo, jo, në asnjë mënyrë, u përgjegjën seriozisht, sepse shkruan poezi dhe mëson gjuhë të huaja.




*6.*


I dënuar me 9 vjet burg në mungesë në Jugosllavi për veprimtari nacionaliste në Kosovë, gazetar i hershëm i Rilindjes, Esat Myftari, arratiset në Shqipëri, (në atë pjesë që quhet Republika Popullore Socialiste e Shqipërisë), mësues në Shëngjin dhe Tale, ka pasionin të grumbullojë libra. Ble nga bukinistët e vjetër ilegalë tërë ata klasikë rusë e francezë. (I gjeta në Përmet, i ruanin në tavanin e një librarie.)
Pothuaj si të gjithë kosovarët e ardhur këtej, edhe Esati arrestohet dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg për agjitacion dhe propagandë. Shkaku: u rebelua në një mbledhje fshati kundër mësimeve të partisë. Dënohen dhe librat e tij. Me thasë shkarkohen në oborrin e shkollës ku ai kishte dhënë mësim biologjinë. Dhe ju vu zjarri. U dogjën Dostojevskij, Gëte, Turgenievi, Çernishevskij, Man, Hes, libra të vjetër të shqipes, ditari i tij, dorëshkrime, të cilat i kishte mbartur që nga vendlindja, Peja, kur u arratis. Dhe atë burg që nuk e bëri në Jugosllavi, ju shmang sikur serbëve, po e bënte këtu, te atdheu-ëndërr. Por i veçuar në burgun e Ballshit e të Zejmenit. Si emigrant me grekë, sllavë e ndonjë italian. Për komunistët kosovarët sishin ende bashkatdhetarë. Veç kur e çonin në ambulancën e burgut, mund të takonte shqiptarë, në prani të policit. Pra duhej të ishte i sëmurë. Thuhej se supa e tyre, nga që ishte burg i të huajve, kishte pak më tepër mish se e jona, por që nuk dukej kurrë.
Esat Myftari bëri një protestë për librat. U qe bërë një trajtim mizor. Edhe një libër si Historia e dashurisë, në kroatisht, dhuruar nga emigrantë, meqënëse kishte një fotografi të një gruaje në prehërin e një burri, bëri që i pandehuri të trajtohet si shpërndarës i literaturës pornografike. Jo, është libër që trajton dashurinë në shekuj, tha. Çdashuri, thua, i thanë. Në shekuj vetëm dashuria për Partinë është. Edhe kur nuk ishte krijuar? Flasim për shekujt e ardhshëm, ne na takon e ardhmja!
Si përgjigje nga lart për protestën Esatit i kthyen në burg antologjinë E di një fjalë prej guri, poezi me autorë nga Kosova, botim i Tiranës. I hap kapakët librit dhe sgjen asgjë brenda. Kurse nga libri Tregime të moçme shqiptare i sollën gjysmën. Dhe një poezi në dorëshkrim. Nëse është e jotja, i thanë...




*7.*


Korçë. Parisi i vogël, kështu e quanin, por nën një regjim të rëndë komunist. Po ndërtohej një bibliotekë e re, moderne. Pa asnjë dritare anash, që jeta e qytetit të mos i tërhiqte vëmendjen studiuesit me zhurmat dhe pamjet e veta. Dritaret do të ishin sipër, në tavan. E kështu nga qielli do të rridhte dritë e butë, natyrale, që shpesh të vë në mendime.
Qe bërë Pleniumi IV dhe po gpditej ashpër liberalizmi. Qenë futur në burg drejtori i Radiotelevizionit shqiptar, dhe drejtori i Teatrit Popullor, thoshin, dhe këngëtari më i njohur i muzikës tonë të lehtë, cili, cili, Sherif Merdani, i di çfarë ka në akuzë?, dhe përthyerjen e gjurit sipas ritmit gjatë kohës kur këndonte në seknë. E çtë keqe ka kjo? Po ai se ka biografinë e mirë dhe klasat e përmbysura nuk lejohet të jenë aq të lumtura. U ndalua një këst tjetër librash, pasi u futën nëpër burgje shkrimtarë dhe gazetarë të tjerë. Librat i çuan si zakonisht në fabrika për ti ricikluar në letër. U dënuan dhe arkitektë bashkë me ndërtesat e tyre borgjezo-revizioniste. U dënua dhe biblioteka e Korçës. Ti hapen dritare para, anash, pas që edhe ajo të shohë si lulëzon socializmi, të vërshojë revolucioni brënda saj. Ne sna duhen kullat e fildishta të intelektualit.
Betonimi i mureve kishte mbaruar me kohë, por erdhi urdhëri më i fortë se çdo beton, i bombardimit të mureve, të shkallmohej për të hapur dritaret. Si? Vërtet u bombardua? Po, po! Qysh? Vunë topin përpara saj në rrugën përballë dhe ndërprenë qarkullimin e njerëzve dhe makinave dhe qëlluan me gjyle? Mbase, me dinamit, sigurisht. Nuk e di si shemben gjërat. Ja, ashtu siç goditën gjatë luftës Asamblenë Kushtetuese. Në burg kishim dhe Akilin nga Shkodra. Kur ishte ushtar, artilier, pyeti pa të keq, kështu thoshte ai tani, nëse topi i tij i hidhte gjylet dot që nga kodrat e repartit deri në qendër të qytetit. Po aty kishte ardhur udhëheqja më e lartë e Partisë dhe menjëherë në gjyqin ushtarak e dënojnë me 25 vjet burg. Akili fshinte oborrin me një fshesë të gjatë sa gryka e topit, por e hollë. Ah, sikur të ishte fluturuese si në përrallë dhe ti hipje...Dhe ndërtesën e Teatrit të Fierit e dënuan. E shembën për gabime ideologjike në arkitekturën e saj. Nuk e di a zuri brenda aktorë, por në një kuptim tjetër, ra mbi ta.
E çndodhi pastaj në Pompei?




*8.*


Smë ndahej akuza. Nuk i harroja dot dy akt-ekspertizuesit e mij. Ato dy vargjet:

_Dritaret janë britma ime që të braktiset
Dhoma e errët e vetmisë._

Aludon për Shqipërinë socialiste, denonconin me shkrim përditë, nat e ditë, me vite, gjersa unë jam ende këtu, që sipas këtij armiku, shtonin ata, është e izoluar, vetëm dhe në terr dhe ky pseudopoet kërkon dritare që të lidhet me vendet borgjezo-revizioniste. Dhe që të dy venë në bibliotekë çdo ditë e zgjedhin vendin pranë dritares, si më me dritë.
Dikush thotë që shembjet bëhen që ngrehinat e reja të mos u ngjajnë bunkerëve, përkundrazi, thonë të tjerët, duhet tu ngjajnë bunkerëve. Shqipëria është një bunker i madh. Por spo dinë çtë bëjnë me Pallatin e shkrimtarëve në Tiranë. Kubist i tëri si ta kishte bërë Pikaso. Arkitekti është në burg? Po, po. Njëherë u mor vendimi të mos quhej sikur e kishte bërë një arkitekt armik, por një tjetër i besuar. Po, po vërtet kështu, buzëqeshte trishtueshëm Shefqet Kau, një i burgosur trupmadh dhe po aq i dëlirë. Nga që ishte marrë me sport dikur. Kjo u duk e pamundur, po thoshte, aq sa dhe çbërja e atij pallatit apo maskimi a shembja e tij? Mbas Pleh...niumit IV, siç i thua ti: pleh...hum-hum, Shqipëria mbyllej e bëhej kriminalisht më enigmatike për botën, kurse brenda nuk lejohej mbyllja, kubizmi për vetveten, si të thuash mbrojtja e saj, por xhveshja, përdhosja e intimes deri në vrasje të saj, rrëfimi në parti, në polici, një sinqeritet i pamëshirë budallai...kurse pastaj, ah, sa i tmerrshëm është burgu. I fshehur pas maleve, enigmatik e ti brënda tij nuk ke ku fshihesh. Je i tejdukshëm përballë tjetrit, veç me njollat e zeza të radioskopisë së vuajtjes nëpër kocka dhe hijen e një libri në gji.




*f.417*

*TE (PA)BURGOSUR TE TJERE LARG
(kthim mbapa ose gjeratore ne Purgator)*


-Cfarë e ke ti Avni Zhitin? Kam dashur të të pyes dhe më parë - u ktheva nga i burgosuri pranë meje. Kishte një fytyrë të mirë prej familjari me deformime të tilla që e bënin ti ngjante një martiri çfarëdo.
-Eshtë kushëriri i tim eti, se di i sati.
-Nuk e ke xhaxha?  i erdhi keq bashkëfolësit.
-Jo, por im atë e kujtonte, e ndjenim të afërt.
-Duhet të jesh krenar për të. Dhe mos e moho nëse e ke xhaxha.
-Jo, jo, pse? Unë e kam një xhaxha të vrarë nga regjimi. Ishte mësues. Prej tij kemi në shtëpi Lahutën e Malsisë të Fishtës me autograf. Xhaxhai tjetër ka luftuar me armë me partizanët për lirinë e vendit. Nuk është komunist.
-Unë e kam njohur Avni Zhitin  më ndërpreu i burgosuri që kishte vendosur të më rrëfehej dhe mua po më vinte zor ta pyesja për emrin, kush je?  Ai ishte karakter, i fuqishëm, i panënshtrueshëm. Mua mi la një pjesë të librave, kur u lirua njëherë. Se e dënuan prapë e shumë herë të tjera. Kishte mbaruar akademi ushtarake në Itali e Austri. Antikomunist i pandreqshëm. I shpallur. E di që kishte marrë pjesë në rrethimin e Stalingradit?
-Po. E kisha dëgjuar kur erdhi në shtëpinë time. Do të ketë qenë lirimi i parë. Unë isha nxënës e ai tregonte për një bombë që ra te këmbët e tij në front e për fat, nuk plasi.
-Ku?
-Në Stalingrad. Megjithëse tha se më mirë do të kishte qenë të kishte plasur ajo bombë e të mos binte në burgjet e komunistëve.
-Ka patur të drejtë.
-Dhe më kujtohet kur tregonte për një arratisje, donin të kalonin një lumë të tallazitur, dimër e noti stë bënte punë. Të gjithë u kapën pas bishtave të qeve a buajve për të dalë në bregun tjetër.
-Ka vuajtur shumë. Ishte trim i çartur. Thuaj e kam xhaxha kur të të pyesin.





*f.438*


Në udhën tej ku po vdiste dielli, shihja një tjetër njeri të shëtiste, më përshëndeste me dorë dhe vazhdonte ikjen. Ishte muzikanti i madh Filipeu. Dhe ai kishte qenë në burgun e Burrelit. Fati i tij i keq, qe lauruar në Athinë për dirigjim dhe kitarë dhe i binte violinës mahnitshëm si një magjistar. A, në Athinë, duhej të ishte agjent grek!? Në koncertet pas luftës. Ky e kishte shoqëruar me piano sopranen Tefta Tashko. Gjatë torturave i kishin thyer dy brinjë, pastaj ecte me mundim. Koka e tij e madhe, ballrëndë si Bethoven, gjithmonë i veshur hijshëm, pastër sa dukej vërtet e pamundur në botën agraro-socialiste, ai ngjallte dyshim për dy komitetet, atë të Partisë dhe ekzekutivin, Shillën dhe Haribdën e çdo qyteti shqiptar. Në qelitë e Burrelit Fotaq Filipeu ribënte muzikën e madhe me mend dhe tronditej. Kur e liruan, pas shumë vitesh, nuk e çuan as në Tiranë e as në vendlindje, në Përmet, por në vendin e internimeve, në Lushnje. Po themelohej estrada e qytetit. Bërthama teatrore  im atë me dy-tre të tjerë. Filipeu u caktua të formojë orkestrën. Serioz dhe i paafrueshëm, nervoz, por punëtor i madh, mes amatorëve, nëpër jevgjitër e llustraxhin e këpucarë zgjodhi më të mirët, fizarmoniçistin, trombistin, violinën e parë, xhezbandistin e banditë të tjerë e duke bërë prova natë e ditë, pa ndërprerje, mes bërtitjeve të tij të demonta, duke thyer dhe harqe kokës, ai e bëri qytetin e Lushnjes me një orkestër të mirë. Askush nuk guxonte të afrohej sikur të ishte e ndaluar në sallën ku bënte ai provat. Kishte nxjerrë jashtë dhe sekretarin e Partisë, kurse te aktorët më shpesh bëhej gallatë. U bë shfaqja e parë e bujshme. Artistë të shkëlqyer. Mes tyre dhe ajo, këngëtarja e jashtëzakonshme, Vaçe Zela, që herë kritikohej për fustanin e shkurtër dhe herë për leshrat e gjata, pastaj pse këndonte më mirë këngët spanjolle nga këngët partizane shqiptare, pastaj pushohej nga puna për thyerje të disiplinës proletare e pastaj dekorohej. Unë nuk e harrova kurrë puthjen e Vaçes, më deshi si fëmijën e mikut të saj dhe iku përgjithmonë në kryeqytet, ku u bë Afërditë e këngës moderne shqiptare duke mos ju ndarë kurrë rrufetë e frikshme zeusiane.
Duke mos patur argëtim tjetër, premierat e estradës krijonin pështjellimin e afrimit të një komete a eklipsi, mbërritje ufosh, orgazmë gazi. Sgjendeshin bileta. Shiteshin menjëherë. Të jap biçikletën, më jep biletën, thoshte një shkodran i internuar. Vetëm sot kam leje.
Muzikanti i madh dirigjonte orkestrën e fshehur pas kuintave të skenës. Ai nuk lejohej të shfaqej para publikut. Me aktorët me biografi të keqe siç ishte im atë, skishin si tja bënin.
Mjeshtri i madh Filipeu arriti me mundime dhe tortura si ato të burgut të krijojë bandën e parë frymore të qytetit. Si gjithmonë me amatorë, jevgjitë, hidraulikë, berberë. Qyteti u trondit nga marrshimi i tyre i tunxhtë, me uniformat blu. Erdhi dhe televizioni për të filmuar. Njerëzit panë në ekranet e rralla të TV-ve nëpër fqinjë me biografi të mirë politike apo në sallat kulturore të ndërmarrjeve bandën e Lushnjes. Kamera merrte me radhë bulçitë e fryra e hurin e daulles, pjata dhe këpucët që mbanin ritmin, instrumentistët nën vezullimet metalore, të cilat shpesh u rrotulloheshin si gjarprinjtë (shumë më të trashë se në legjendën e Laokontit), por asnjëherë nuk u dha portreti i madhërishëm i drejtuesit të bandës. Kameramani qe porositur të ruhej nga mjeshtri Filipeu si djalli nga temjani. Po,po, është e vërtetë, qeshte me ironi mjeshtri i madh, pa pikën e revoltës. Pastaj ai kompozoi Himnin e qytetit, një vals që smbarte asgjë nga revolucioni e lufta e klasave e komunizmi lushnjar, por dallgëzim të ëndërrt, ngazëllim qetësues, i cili mungonte dëshpërimisht.

----------


## Dita

*f. 442*


Të persekutuarit e kësaj kategorie, ish të burgosur a që do të shkonin nëpër burgje, me njerëz të arratisur, të pushkatuar a që do të arratiseshin e do të pushkatoheshin, punonin vetëm në bujqësi ose në ndërtim, zgjoheshin herët, merrnin trastat me bukën me vete, ca djathë e domate (ndonjë i krisur fuste dhe ndonjë libër, sa për ti prishur punë vetes edhe më) e ktheheshin vonë, flinin shpejt. Martoheshin shpejt, gjithmonë duke marrë te njëri-tjetri, se nuk lejohej të dashuroje përtej klasës tënde, e vdisnin shpejt. Por përgjoheshin rreptësisht, me spiuna nga jashtë dhe nga brënda. I raportohej operativit të lagjes çdo buzagaz i këtushëm, pse, çu dha shpresë, trishtimi dhe heshtja, pse, çkanë ndërmend të bëjnë?
Të gjitha këto mi tregonte një pinjoll i familjes së madhe të Butkajve. Punonte bashkë me nënën e vet në ndërtim, bënin llaç e mbartnin tulla me tezgë nëpër shkallë të pambaruara dhe skela që binin shpesh. Nënë e bir. Në një biçikletë të dy. Askush dhe asgjë më. Ai që duhej të ishte i zoti i shtëpisë, ah, nuk e kishin, qe arratisur herët në Gjermani, emigrant politik. Një nga djemtë e të famshmit Sali Butka, Safeti kishte vrarë veten gjatë luftës, sepse nuk duroi dot vëllavrasjen, tradhtinë e komunistëve, mashtrimin, pragun e luftës civile. Me vdekjen e vet bëri apel për bashkim kombëtar. Por vendi ra në krime të tjera dhe në humnerat e luftës së klasave. Po shikoja pllanga gjaku. Befas u bënë fantazma e një violine të dënuar. Rridhnin rekuieme si lumë. Ah, sa e bukur Valbona, çkaltërsi thellë mes humnerave të tjetërllojta. Po burimi është i mrekullueshëm. Do të shkojmë? Nuk të lënë pa leje të Degës së Punëve të Brendëshme, është afër kufirit me Jugosllavinë, fillon Kosova aty. Të të kapin andej, konsiderohet si tentativë për arratisje dhe askush nuk të beson se ke dashur të shohësh burimet e Valbonës. Po endesha rrugëve të qytetit verior Bajram Curri me mikun tim, skulptorin Ilmi Hoxha. Pimë një kafe me poetin e këtushëm, të njohur kudo, Ndoc Paplekën, te një klub nën hijen e rëndë të maleve. Bjeshkët e Namuna janë? Më pyeti për vëllimin tim me poezi. Ma kthyen, i thashë. Me gabime ideore. Takova dhe një mikeshën time, kur ishim studentë dhe rapsoden Fatime Sokoli. Pas atij mali është mësues poeti Halit Shamata? Kam ardhur të shkruaj një reportazh për nxënësit e mij, që tani punojnë në ndërtimin e hidroçentralit të Fierzës, thashë. Nga feneri diogjenik te drita gjigande. Dhe endeshin rrugëve, të ndjekur jo vetëm nga sytë kureshtarë të vendasve, por dhe të Sigurimit. Kërkoja Uran Butkën, të dëbuar nga Tirana në Tropojë, nga që ishte i biri i Safetit. Darka në apartamentin e tij ishte e tëra e ngrohtë dhe e përzemërt, intime, me gjellë të mira. Kujtuam librin e Sabri Godos, aq shumë i pëlqyer nga ne, Plaku i Butkës, monografi për gjyshin, Saliun e famshëm. Edhe Urani vetë shkruante, por nuk botonte dot. Pikturonte, prandaj dhe në Bajram Curri punonte si dizenjator. Me zërin e butë, aq shumë i njerëzishëm, Urani nuk ngjante i këtij realiteti të ashpër klasor, plot me persekutime e dëbime të befta. Pastaj skulptori shuajti cigaren se nga dhoma tej sollën çupën e vogël se nuk flinte dot. Vetëm.
-E di  më pyeti Urani  Sali Butka shumicën e poezive të veta i ka shkruar në Milovë, në shtëpinë tuaj në Skrapar?
-Po  thashë - ma kishte thënë gjyshi. Dinte përmendësh poezi të tijat dhe nga të dashurisë, të Naim Frashërit.  Qeshëm prapë. Pastaj folëm për zanat dhe shtojzovallet e veriut dhe për kujdesin që duhej të kisha se mos vizita ime për të parë Valbonën shndërrohej ...në arratisje.




*f. 451*


Si thua ti, jemi ne një popull që lexon? Çtë të them, vijmë nga një popull analfabet që zhduku analfabetizmin vetëm për të lexuar veç një lloj libri. Gjendje të frikshme të dyja. Dhe gjendja e tretë, një popull në burg, që lexon. Ndërkohë leximi nuk është bërë ende kënaqësi, por pakëz detyrë dhe më shumë vetëmbrojtje. Kemi një gjuhë librash dhe një gjuhë tjetër që prodhon veç urrejtje, sterilizohet. Kurse elita jonë, jo vetëm që është e politizuar, por dhe e inkriminuar. Ska unitet më të fortë se ai i kriminelëve komunistë. Me ata dhe gjuha bëhet gjuhë e minimizuar, gjuhë vrasësish, skanë nevojë për fjalë, por për fshehje fjalësh. Aranit Çela, psh, ka firmosur rreth 800 dënime me pushkatim. Ka mbushur 800 gojë me dheun e vdekjes. Jo më kot këta një prifti patriot, më kanë thënë se pasi e torturuan, ja nxorën gjuhën, ja zgjatën mbi tryezën e hetuesisë dhe ngulën thikën mbi të. Sdoje të flisje për ne? Tani kurrë ske për të folur! Pse ky inat i shfrenuar, kriminal mbi gjuhën e njeriut? E, si e spjegon ti? Mirë neni 55 që ndalon të folurit ndryshe, se jemi në diktaturë, por masakrimi i organit të të folurit?! Pse? Dënohet folësi dhe goja e tij, fjala dhe ara e fjalës, libri, të cilin nuk e lënë as si varrezë të fjalës, por e riciklojnë në letër dhe ashtu le të mbetet për këta, shkretëtirë. I gjymtojnë veprat, i shëmbin, i shkurtojnë, u hedhin ngjyrë tjetër apo prangat, i ndalojnë, i rrahin, i çojnë në gjyq, i bombardojnë, i fusin në fondin e zi si në varr, i djegin, i zhbëjnë. Nëse autorët i shpëtojnë pushkatimit ose burgut, dënohen sërish veprat. Si asgjëkundi. Me mosbërjen. Ne nuk kemi të shkruar strategjinë tonë kombëtare. Ndoshta jemi i vetmi popull sot në Europë pa strategji kombëtare. Kurse rilindasit tanë ishin të qartë dhe me vizion dhe bënim programe kombëtare. Nga vinim dhe ku donim të shkonim? Tani sdijmë çduam e çbëjmë? Ndërtojmë Shqipërinë e re me shqiptarë robër, të burgosur. A ka Shqipëri të lirë, të begatshme pa shqiptarë të lirë, të begatshëm? Ku ka të ardhme, kur vritet e tashmja? Këta po abortojnë të ardhmen. Çkërkojmë nga vetja dhe nga të tjerët, nga kampi socialist dhe bota, çduam tu japim atyre? Por të veçuar. Dhunshëm. Dhe me një braktisje të përdhunshme prej të gjithëve. Të veçantë dhe të çuditshëm! Kisha dëgjuar nga im atë, kur isha fëmijë, që atij i kishte rrëfyer Abaz Ermenji, kur kishte shoqëruar dikur nja dy francezë nëpër Shqipëri, njëri prej tyre kishte thënë: vend i varfër dhe i paditur. I përshtatshëm për komunizëm. Këtu mund të bëhen revolucione leninisto-staliniste. Po, po, ashtu është, thoshte një tjetër mik i tim eti, Haki Ballshi. Të jesh nacionalist do të thotë të duash nënën tënde. Hamdi Gani ofshante kundër gjyqeve politike, kurse Panajot Papingji, i bardhë si Priami, më bënte krahasime të përkthimit me origjinalin e Odiseut, pjesë të të cilit i dinte përmendësh. Dhe i kishte thënë tim eti, nisemi ta takojmë djalin në Spaç. Prandaj kam ardhur. Normalisti tjetër, Naim Babameto, e kisha dëgjuar të tregonte se kishte lexuar në frëngjisht një përshkrim udhëtimi nga Shatobrian nëpër fshatrat shqiptare në Greqi. Qe mrekulluar nga bukuria e grave shqiptare dhe sjellja e tyre fisnike. Ah, psherëtija unë, në shkollë bënim veç rusisht e nuk gjeja asnjë mundësi për frëngjishten, kurse në burg, puna në minierë, llahtarisht e rëndë dhe rraskapitëse, policia  vrasëse e detyronin kohën të ikte si ujë i zi skëterror e unë sipër tij  kufomë e gjallë!
Pse e donin atdheun më shumë dikur? Apo nga që po e bënin vetë. Atdheu është njeriu. Sa pak fare çmohet!...

Nga përtej po zbriste shkallët burri jo dhe aq plak, trup pakët që mua më dukej sikur mbartte një kumt të përtejmë. Me një shqetësim të tillë të përtejshëm, që askush nuk meritonte tia dorëzonte, endej i qetë. Dhe veshët si dy gjethe të mëdha, më dukeshin si me dhè, nga që patjetër i kishte rrasur trojeve të lashta, herë njërin dhe herë tjetrin për të dëgjuar zërat e thellësive. Ne andej punonim dhe kështu asgjë nuk na tralliste.
Plaku Ziso Vangjeli gjatë luftës kishte zbarkuar në Normandi si oficer amerikan. Historian dhe ushtarak punoi në Paris pastaj në një klub kulturor dhe ju dha të kthehej. Sëmundja e dashurisë për atdhe. Sipas bisedimeve paraprake do të punonte si pedagog. Ja fali shtetit gjithë bibliotekën e tij, por përfundon në burg.
-Kur të bjerë komunizma, - thosh  se do të bjerë patjatër, ne do të vuajmë më pas me dekada prej hibridit. Komunistët janë të sofistikuar në politikën e kuadrit. Bijtë e të kuqve do të vijojnë etërit. Ajo përzjerje zelli dhe inati, herë i fshehtë e herë i hapur për etërit e kuq që spatën fuqi dhe mend të ishin të përjetshëm, do ti bëjë më dinakë dhe më të liq. Nga kundërshtarët e tyre që i urrejnë për vdekje, do të vjedhin idetë, projektet dhe deri slloganet e do ti propogandojnë më mizorisht për ti vënë ata në jetë, gjoja si amanete. Dhe do të kërkojnë pushtet të pamerituar si trashëgimtarë, si zanatçinj të kuq dhe kundërshtarët do ti durojnë sa për sfond. Do të kërkojnë të bëhen ata pronarë dhe që të mbrohen do të bëjnë ata politikë që etërit e tyre e rroposën ose e luftuan gjithë jetën si bolshevikë të trashë. Kundërshtarët e të kuqve në Shqipëri, çkanë mbetur as kasaphanave dhe të rinjtë që do të dalin, janë të papërvojë. Dhe kështu do të sundojë te ne hibridi. Gjatë, mjaft gjatë. Hibridët janë si monstrat. E për të luftuar ata duhet qenë si ata. Do të jetë më keq ca kohë e njerëzit do të mendojnë diktaturën si zgjidhje. Burg i detyruar. Liri e detyruar. Kaos dhe llum. Pra pas dënimit me burg, populli do të dënohet me liri qorre. Liria qorre është dënim. Se ne nuk do të dimë çti bëjmë asaj si një gjëje të tepërt. Do ta përdhunojmë si barbarët. Unë nuk do të jem atëherë. Ju do të jeni. Mbahe mend dhe kujtomë. Ske çbën, jo. Veç kujtomë mua, plakun.



*****

*...nuk jam unë njeri kundër komunistëve, janë komunistët kundër njeriut...*




*f. 461*


Unë e di se letërsia që po bëjmë këtu ka si vlerë të parë aktin e të krijuarit në burg, një mrekulli e rrezikshme, sfiduese që mbart mbi supe (ndërsa duart janë të lidhura) gjithë historinë martire të librit. Unë gjithashtu e di që kjo nuk është vlerë e mirëfilltë letrare, por gjithsesi ky akt i duhet letërsisë. Do ta ushqejë atë si një lumë i nëndheshëm, i turbullt dhe i përgjakur. Ne do të mund të sjellim atë që mungon e jo përmbytjen e asaj që është. Ne jemi të egër, sepse mbartim egërsinë e rrethanave të atyre që i krijuan ato. Dhe faji ska si të jetë i yni. Të paktën jo i tëri. Ne sdo të kemi turp nga veprat tona siç do të keni ju për shumë e shumë vepra, për të cilat merrni shpërblim e medalje. Ne - plagët si medalje. Veprat tona të gjymtuara kanë vetëm një çmim: dënimin  e madh. Ato janë kafkat e realitetit, asgjë nuk thonë dot, por të paktën paralajmërimit Rrezik vdekje i ngjajnë. Nëse nuk mundin të tregojnë jetën, vdekjen e tregojnë, qoftë dhe me shenjëz, me fare pak, me një copëz tel me gjemba. Në hieroglifin e tyre mund të lexosh se nga vjen dhuna, ku shkon e çkërkon. Ne sditëm të jetojmë, nuk na latë ju, por ne dimë të mbijetojmë, qoftë edhe të vdekur. Vdekja është një çast, por mbasvdekja është e pavdekshme. Për një shkrimtar a nuk është më e rëndësishme pavdekësia e veprës? Leximi i saj ndryshe. Ne krijuam dhe lexuesin tonë të përvuajtur, i dënueshëm pse na lexon, pra mbrojtësi ynë dhe martiri. Afrohu, vëlla, të vdesim së bashku. Ku po shkojmë?

----------


## MI CORAZON

Dashuria ime per gjyshin

 - Gjysh,
 O gjysh, çohu...
 - C'është, bir?
 - Kam frikë se mos nuk zgjohesh më...........

----------


## Nika

Dita, të falënderoj pa masë!
Nga veprat e nacionalistëve, patriotëve dhe të gjithëve që e duan Kombin e Atdheun, dhe me ndihmen e Zotit, dëshiroj ti vuajm pasojat e diktaturës sa më pak e sa më shkurt!
Pa i ndihmuar vetes nuk mund të na ndihmojë Zoti!

----------


## Nika

Harrova ti falënderoj me shumë respekt, të gjithë që sollën shkrimet e Poetit ZHiti!

----------


## Dita

Mistiku,

si lexuese vepren e Visar Zhitit e vleresoj si nje deshmi me teper ne galerine e perndjekjes pesedhjetevjecare. Kur kam lexuar librin Burgologji vende-vende jam tronditur aq shume nga detajet e pershkrimit saqe i jam rikthyer edhe nje here, edhe nje here tjeter me vone. Ka vlera historike.


Ne kopertinen e pasme te librit jane paraqitur edhe disa vleresime kritikesh te huaj e shqiptare. Po i sjell ketu meqe edhe nga libri kam sjellur disa nga pikat me kritike per mua.




_Mbase ka, por une nuk kujtoj e mbi te gjitha nuk kujtoj tjeter veper te shkruar keshtu kaq fresket, e vetvetishme e tera kaq e lidhur edhe e drejtperdrejte me boten, te cilen e zbulon dhe e deshmon. Neper keto burgje Zhiti u mbajt me vite, i pambrojtur ndaj dhunes dhe pushtetit...
Trillet e tij te clirta, te ajerta, e te guximta kane nje ngjajshmeri te lumtur me stinen kubofuturiste dhe me pjellorine e saj te metaforte...
Mbetet keshtu, lakuriq e tera para nesh, perbindshmeria e nje tiranie. Clirohet prej kesaj morse nje poet i vertete, i forte...

Mario Luzi, nga "Croce di carne"




Fjala e Zhitit eshte nje akt qe plagos te tanishmen, vazhdon te jete ne dhembje, ne bashkesine me te gjere te ekzistences.

Stefano Crespi, nga "IL Sole 24 ore"




Te tilla mesazhe do te dergonin Dostojevski, Lorka, Sollzhenicini, Stainhard, M.Kuteli, P.Marko, etj.
V.Zhiti e prek sketerren, ndien peshen shkaterruese te saj...Ne kete atmosfere cnjerezore, te eger, t eahper ai nuk heq dore nga dashuria per njeriun, i cili mbetet nje ideal i tij.

Luan Topciu, nga libri "Psalm"




Fale imagjinates se tij te gjalle e dinamike, Zhiti here-here arrin ta perdore fjalen si nje Shekspir...Shekspiriane tek ai jane: hapesira dramatike qe rrok dhe permasat qe ai u jep rrethanave dhe gjendjeve.

Xhezair Abazi, Drita




Ajo qe dallon Visar Zhitin eshte respekti i thelle absolut per gjithcka njerezore. Kjo kronike tmerresh te kohes eshte pa kurrfare fryme ligesie e urrejtjeje dhe pa ate tiparin kaq shqiptar -thirrjen e palekundur per hakmarrje.

Robert Elsie, World Literature Today_








Dhe nje poezi tjeter nga V.Zhiti


[bTE HEKURAT E FRENGJISË SIME[/b]


Kaq bukur këndoi bilbili
te hekurat e frengjisë sime,
sa dhe hekurat m'u bënë
degë të gjelbra qershie.

Dyshemeja u mbush plot me 
cicërima

dhe unë mëgjunjazi
si therrime buke,
si therrime jete
një nga një po i mblidhja.

_(Në birucë, 1980)_

----------

